# UPDATED: Canon EOS 80D Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 16, 2016)

```
The specifications for the Canon EOS 80D have leaked ahead of the official announcement, which is expected soon.</p>
<p>Updated Specifications from the same source:</p>
<ul>
<li><span class="notranslate">New 24.2MP APS-C CMOS sensor.</span> <span class="notranslate">Adopt a new miniaturization process</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Dual Pixel CMOS AF</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Image processing engine DIGIC6</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Regular sensitivity ISO100-16000 (extension 25600)</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">7560 pixel RGB + IR photometry sensor</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">AF 45 points (all points cross type).</span> <span class="notranslate">AF distance measuring point of maximum 27 points F8</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">-3EV AF</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Four of the AF area selection modes, including a new “L zone AF”</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Continuous shooting 7 frames / sec.</span> <span class="notranslate">3 frames / second at the silent continuous shooting mode</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">The number of pictures 77 copies in JPEG.</span> <span class="notranslate">20 sheets in RAW</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Continuous shooting in live view mode 5 frames / sec. (AF tracking)</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">New mirror vibration control system to keep the mirror shock (MVCS)</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Finder is 100% field of view, magnification 0.95 times</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Shutter 30 seconds -1/8000 seconds.</span> <span class="notranslate">Synchro 1/250 sec</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">3 inches 1.04 million dot Vari-angle LCD monitor</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Built-in flash (guide number 12)</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Electronic Level</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">A new Picture Style “fine detail”</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">10 kinds of scene mode</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Anti-flicker</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Video is full HD 60fps.</span> <span class="notranslate">AF tracking</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">HDR movie</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Time-lapse movie</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Five types of movies Creative Filters</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Wi-Fi, NFC.</span> <span class="notranslate">Remote shooting</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Media SD / SDHC / SDXC (UHS-I compatible)</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Durability of the shutter is 100,000 times</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">USB terminal, HDMI terminal, microphone jack, headphone jack, remote control terminal</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Improved dust and water</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">The battery LP-E6N / LP-E6</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Start-up time is 0.16 seconds</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">EF-S18-135mm F3.5-5.6 enables remote shooting using the power zoom function in combination with IS USM and the power zoom adapter PZ-E1</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">The size of 139.0 x 105.2 x 78.5mm</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Weight 730g (650g body only)</span></li>
</ul>
<p>Canon  EOS 80D Specifications:</p>
<ul>
<li>24.2mp APS-C</li>
<li>Dual Pixel AF</li>
<li>7fps Shooting in live view</li>
<li>5fps in AIS</li>
<li>45 AF Points ( All Crosstype)</li>
<li>ISO 100-16000</li>
<li>Anti-Flicker</li>
<li>100% Viewfinder</li>
<li>3″ Vari-Angle LCD</li>
<li>Touchscreen</li>
<li>FullHD at 60fps Video</li>
<li>Time-Lapse</li>
<li>HDR</li>
<li>Creative Filters</li>
<li>Wifi</li>
<li>NFC</li>
<li>Remote hooting with smartphone</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24675 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_b001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_b001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_eos80D_b001" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_b001-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_b001-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_f001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_f001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_eos80D_f001" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_f001-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_f001-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_t001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_t001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_eos80D_t001" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_t001-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/canon_eos80D_t001-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Marauder (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Looks pretty cool! I wonder if the 45 pt AF system will be similar in it's shape to the classic 45 pt system of the pre 1DX 1D and 1DS cameras, or more like a smaller version of the 7D2's pattern. Looking forward to more information. 

Oh wait. This was a positive post about a new Canon product and that's out of fashion. Hmm...let me rethink this:

C'mon Canon, why can't you....er.....sorry...got nothing...


----------



## compupix (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Hoot hoot!
"Remote hooting with smartphone"


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

In a few months time Nikon will launch replacement for their D7200 which be better than 80D making Canon look like a *********.


----------



## pwp (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I'm especially looking forward to the remote hooting. This is a top feature. ;D

-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Canon Rumors said:


> Remote hooting with smartphone



Hey, that's cool - my iPhone can already hoot thanks to the Sibley's Birds app, but not remotely. ;D


----------



## painya (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

This is good news for the next 6D which should have the same AF system.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

A D7200 with a Canon logo on it. At least it has touchscreen.


----------



## da_guy2 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

So what's the big upgrade over the 70D?


----------



## benperrin (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I've very much enjoyed remote shooting with the a7r2. This is a great feature for 80D buyers. Oh wait, it's clearly just a twitter thing being remote hooting and all... ;D


----------



## Chisox2335 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

So the FPS is slower than the 70D?


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



da_guy2 said:


> So what's the big upgrade over the 70D?


10


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



PhotographyFirst said:


> da_guy2 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the big upgrade over the 70D?
> ...



Given Canon's now proven commitment for a new sensor fab process, the 80D may arrive as the first crop body with the new on sensor ADC. Could be a major shift for Canon. That type of fab process isnt something you just build for one model.


----------



## m8547 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Remote hooting?


----------



## unfocused (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

It has a special sound feature - calls out "Who shoots for you?"


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



PureClassA said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > da_guy2 said:
> ...


Yes that will be very interesting to see how it plays out with the new sensor tech. Does Canon think better sensors are only for people willing to pay $6,000, or do all of us get it?

45 AF points, 100% viewfinder, and anti-flicker seem like nice gains. Too bad Canon seems to have dropped the ball and did not offer dual card slots like the D7200. I would love to have an 80D with dual slots, so I never have to carry extra cards or a card case ever again. Just two 128 GB cards with backups being written, and I am golden!


----------



## Etienne (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Remote hooting with smartphone
> ...


Hooters? That's an innovation we can all get behind!


----------



## dolina (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

UHS-II SD card support?

I do not expect CFast support


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

The ISO boost seems moderate, but that's also with a resolution boost at the same time, and if the readout is a lot cleaner than previous bodies then practically speaking you would get more than an extra stop of usable low light performance.


----------



## mclaren777 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



PureClassA said:


> Given Canon's now proven commitment for a new sensor fab process, the 80D may arrive as the first crop body with the new on sensor ADC. Could be a major shift for Canon. That type of fab process isnt something you just build for one model.



I think it's highly unlikely that this sensor has the new ADC technology.

It's almost surely going to be the same disappointing sensor that's in the T6s.


----------



## K (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

The way I read it, it is a downgrade in FPS. That is just awful. Sounds like a plot to protect 7D2 sales. Cause I've been recommending the 70D to budget minded folks for a while now who need speed. 7fps is not bad at all. Sure, it's not 10, but it's pretty good for most people's needs. 70D was hitting as low as $650 in the last year, from authorized dealers too.

24mp? Whatever. In the ballpark with everything, a minor thing. Expected. Like a Rebel.

ISO 16000? Same as 7D2. Nothing impressive. Then again, realistic for crop (forget Nikon's absurd ISO claims).

45 AF points, now that is good.

Probably only has 1 SD slot.

DPAF - glad they kept this.

60fps...ok.




If these specs hold up to be true - the 80D is a LOSER.


----------



## Woody (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



thetechhimself said:


> Rick got it right, Canon isn't making the same mistake, they'll launch the 80D and 200D prior to a 7D3...



I can't wait to get my hands on the 200D.

Also, I am hoping to see an EF-S 35 mm f/1.4 soon.


----------



## K (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



PhotographyFirst said:


> I would love to have an 80D with dual slots, so I never have to carry extra cards or a card case ever again. Just two 128 GB cards with backups being written, and I am golden!



Canon does not want you to be golden at all. Not unless you give Canon more of your gold.

Since we're talking crop - if you shop around, a 7D2 gets you dual slots for a reasonable price. Makes one wonder what the intro price of this 80D will be.

For full frame, it is painful. Canon wants $3,000 to have any type of data redundancy and security.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



K said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to have an 80D with dual slots, so I never have to carry extra cards or a card case ever again. Just two 128 GB cards with backups being written, and I am golden!
> ...



I would never shoot with a 7D2. I would prefer to have a swivel touch screen and smaller/lighter body. I wouldn't mind using a Nikon D5XXX body but they don't have good live view implementation.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



da_guy2 said:


> So what's the big upgrade over the 70D?



Yeah I do wonder. 60p HD? But still no 4k.
Maybe the sensor performs like Exmor finally, but it doesn't sound like it.
Maybe the AF works a little bit better?
I don't know why Canon has decided to become such a follower. They used to be such an exciting, forward pushing company.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

If they've solved the moire and aliasing video issue of the 70D I may be interested. (provided all the other features are decent). DPAF must work with all Canon lenses during continuous focus, especially fast L glass.

I'd love a DSLR with spot on AF that I can leave unattended during interviews.


----------



## olix (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Lame, Canon! 
But we can see the bright side.
As the most photographers/videographers migrate to Sony, Panasonic... all used Canon gear will get a lower price. We will see Canon bargains everywere!


----------



## hubie (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



olix said:


> Lame, Canon!
> But we can see the bright side.
> As the most photographers/videographers migrate to Sony, Panasonic... all used Canon gear will get a lower price. We will see Canon bargains everywere!



You sound like miffed, mememem child..., seriously, grow old. What about all this whining? The specs sound decent, especially the AF-system. At what price it will come is interesting, because I too can't see serious selling arguments over the 7D2, except the articulating screen. It may come down to wether you need one or not. Still, interested in how the sensor will perform, although my expectations are rather moderate.


----------



## olix (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Depends... You can get a used GH4 for the same, maybe even lower price. And it shoots 4K! Or you put some extra money to get a Sony Alpha 6300 (4K & ISO 100 - 51200).


----------



## VirtualRain (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this? The DSLR market is quickly becoming niche, or more accurately, a series of niche markets... Pro sports: 1D, Wedding and events: 5D, Wildlife: 7D, Enthusiast: 6D,... Who is the 80D targeted at? What are they doing with it? Is it a decent sized market? What are the key competitive differentiators against cameras like the Sony a6300?


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

5 FPS in AI Servo? What the hell. 2 FPS less than 70D, 0.3 FPS less than 60D.


----------



## hubie (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this? The DSLR market is quickly becoming niche, or more accurately, a series of niche markets... Pro sports: 1D, Wedding and events: 5D, Wildlife: 7D, Enthusiast: 6D,... Who is the 80D targeted at? What are they doing with it? Is it a decent sized market? What are the key competitive differentiators against cameras like the Sony a6300?



The Sony A6300 will most probably be a great camera, but differntiators are obvious: Handling and balancing, OVF (=battery life), AF different from MILC-AF (remains to be seen if up or downside), Screen articulates differently, button arrangement probably...


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

The 5 FPS AIS is for live view DP shooting, I do believe. 

Here's a better feature list translation. CR guy missed some portions. 


24.2MP APS-C CMOS sensor
Dual Pixel CMOS AF
Continuous shooting 7 fps
Continuous shooting with live view 5 fps (AF tracking)
AF 45 points (all points cross type)
7560 pixel RGB + IR photometry sensor
ISO range: 100-16,000
Viewfinder has 100% field of view
3 inches vari-angle LCD monitor, touchscreen
Video: full HD 60fps
Time-lapse movie
HDR
Creative filters
Built-in Wi-Fi, NFC
Remote control from smartphone


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



K said:


> The way I read it, it is a downgrade in FPS. That is just awful. Sounds like a plot to protect 7D2 sales. Cause I've been recommending the 70D to budget minded folks for a while now who need speed. 7fps is not bad at all. Sure, it's not 10, but it's pretty good for most people's needs. 70D was hitting as low as $650 in the last year, from authorized dealers too.
> 
> 24mp? Whatever. In the ballpark with everything, a minor thing. Expected. Like a Rebel.
> 
> ...



Here another thing to consider: the coverage of those AF points across the frame. since this is EOS XXD, I suspect the AF coverage is going to be densely packed in centre. Pretty much useless for any serious work.


----------



## VirtualRain (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



hubie said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this? The DSLR market is quickly becoming niche, or more accurately, a series of niche markets... Pro sports: 1D, Wedding and events: 5D, Wildlife: 7D, Enthusiast: 6D,... Who is the 80D targeted at? What are they doing with it? Is it a decent sized market? What are the key competitive differentiators against cameras like the Sony a6300?
> ...



But does any of this matter to the buyer of these cameras... Which I still don't understand who is the target for this? Or put another way, what kind of photographer is interested in the 80D today?

Anecdotal... My daughter purchased a 70D and a few EFS lenses because it was better than a rebel but still reasonably priced. But not long after (for the last couple years) she shoots exclusively with an iPhone 5s and her next $1000 towards a new camera will be the iPhone 7.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

The only feature I would like to have is GPS. Other than that it's a great camera for me.


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this? The DSLR market is quickly becoming niche, or more accurately, a series of niche markets... Pro sports: 1D, Wedding and events: 5D, Wildlife: 7D, Enthusiast: 6D,... Who is the 80D targeted at? What are they doing with it? Is it a decent sized market? What are the key competitive differentiators against cameras like the Sony a6300?



I would rather use the 80D than *any* Sony. The 80D will have better ergonomics, faster overall operation, much better menus, a much better lens system, better AF tracking, better video AF tracking, amazing anti-flicker tech for indoor sports, a better flash system (with radio ETTL), a real optical viewfinder with zero lagginess, and better service if I ever need a repair. Just my personal preference.


----------



## VirtualRain (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Refurb7 said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this? The DSLR market is quickly becoming niche, or more accurately, a series of niche markets... Pro sports: 1D, Wedding and events: 5D, Wildlife: 7D, Enthusiast: 6D,... Who is the 80D targeted at? What are they doing with it? Is it a decent sized market? What are the key competitive differentiators against cameras like the Sony a6300?
> ...



That's all true, so forget about Sony. Are you interested in buying it, or just chimed in to defend Canon vs Sony? If this body interests you, please share what kind of shooting are you going to use it for and why not buy any of the other Canon bodies? I'm seriously trying to understand who will buy this.


----------



## VirtualRain (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



schmidtfilme said:


> The only feature I would like to have is GPS. Other than that it's a great camera for me.



You have a 5D3 according to your sig... So that's an interesting thing to say... Why is this a great camera for you?


----------



## schmidtfilme (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> schmidtfilme said:
> 
> 
> > The only feature I would like to have is GPS. Other than that it's a great camera for me.
> ...



I like to have a camera that can shoot great videos and photos including AF during video so I can see myself. With the tilting screen and mic in this is perfect.


----------



## axtstern (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



> Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this?



Well me for example.
The guys who ran arround with the 30D, 60D etc..
The guys who own a 5D3 but discover that their camera bag with a 5D, 24-70 and 100-400 is a very bulky and heavy thing comapered to a 80D with the 17-55 and 70-200
Also those People with small Hands who do not like the 7D ergonomics
Those who Need to swivel the Screen or believe that a System with DPAF but no Touchscreen is a waste.

And in my Situation:
The 100% viewfinder + 45 AF fields + DPAF means I get an semi-pro camera which allows me to choose a live view AF experience as bad as my M3 or a viefinder AF as good or better as Canon ever offered for that Money.
Ah and I can use my very heavy Investment on lenses now on a crop Body which uses a Megapixel Count that drove me just two years ago to belch out a lot of bucks for the 5D3.


----------



## Dalantech (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I'm only concerned with ISO noise performance and dynamic range because I'm primarily a macro photographer. Interested in seeing how the 80D's sensor stacks up against the 70D.

As for the "you'd be better off with insert some other camera brand here" comments I've lost count of the number of people who have asked me for camera advice because they want to shoot with Canon's MPE-65mm macro lens. Plenty of Nikon shooters who are closet Canon macro photographers 

Speaking of macro: Has anyone heard any rumors of an MT-24EX macro twin flash refresh?


----------



## noncho (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

An annouce with such features would be very interesting, if it was serious M body... 

24.2MP APS-C CMOS sensor
Dual Pixel CMOS AF
Continuous shooting 7 fps
Continuous shooting with live view 5 fps (AF tracking)
AF 45 points (all points cross type)
7560 pixel RGB + IR photometry sensor
Viewfinder has 100% field of view
3 inches vari-angle LCD monitor, touchscreen
Built-in Wi-Fi, NFC


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

as so often with Canon: too little, too late. This should have been the 70D or even better, the 60D. Vari-angle touchscreen, decent AF module, WiFi, GPS, NFC built in and hopefully a halfway competitive sensor. Would have competed well against Nikon D7000/1000/7200.

In 2016? Just another boring old mirrorslapper. 
And yes, the same specs in an EOS-M4 would be fairly nice.


----------



## VirtualRain (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



axtstern said:


> > Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. You're the second person in as many posts interesting in switching from a 5D3 to an 80D.


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



AvTvM said:


> as so often with Canon: too little, too late. This should have been the 70D or even better, the 60D. Vari-angle touchscreen, decent AF module, WiFi, GPS, NFC built in and hopefully a halfway competitive sensor. Would have competed well against Nikon D7000/1000/7200.
> 
> In 2016? Just another boring old mirrorslapper.
> And yes, the same specs in an EOS-M4 would be fairly nice.


Well this beats Nikon's D7200 so I wouldn't say it's too little at all (sensor performance is a mystery for now).

Agree with the M4 part though. They could split the pixels once more tho to get "quad pixel AF" ie. cross-type af at every point.  My girlfriend currently uses oly E-M10 so it would be quite nice if she was able to use my EF-lenses in a canon (mirrorless) body. M3 would otherwise be okayish, but it doesn't have EVF + EF(-S) lenses doesn't work so well on it AFAIK.


----------



## Han (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

USB mentioning? USB2?


----------



## Ivan Muller (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

100% viewfinder is cool...couldnt really expect the frames per second to rival 7dmk2 but 7fps in liveview is better than nothing....hope the 24mp sensor has better high iso iq than M3 sensor...also hope it has low light AF capability....

Depending on price this could be a nice little camera....


----------



## Ivan Muller (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I wonder why Canon doesnt test the waters with a hotshoe that can take the EVF, ala M3?


----------



## schmidtfilme (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> axtstern said:
> 
> 
> > > Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this?
> ...



Too be clear. I am switching nothing here. I love my 5D and will keep it as my main camera for photography. I also own a 100D and a Sony A6000. The Sony is great from a autofocus in video mode perspective but doesn't have a mic in and the audio is just awful. The 100D is great for audio but does focus hunting during video recording. Not working either. The A6300 would be an option to me but from a price perspective and the lens choices and that I had bad experiences in the past with Sony in regards to their quality and service and also I like to continue to invest in great canon optics keeps me from buying the A6300 and looking at the 80D instead


----------



## MayaTlab (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Excited to see that Canon has diligently and coherently taken care that moving between 45 AF points won't be a nuisance... or not.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



MayaTlab said:


> Excited to see that Canon has diligently and coherently taken care that moving between 45 AF points won't be a nuisance... or not.



Agreed, I was surprised by the lack of a joystick but maybe that is normal for this series.


----------



## George D. (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

It looks like this model is made up of requests not possible to be implemented elsewhere. Some from 5D, others from 7D etc. It's a good thing Canon is trying to keep everybody happy. I don't know which user group shoots remotely by telephone, maybe it's the same group who'd rather be calling by DSLR.


----------



## MintChocs (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



expatinasia said:


> MayaTlab said:
> 
> 
> > Excited to see that Canon has diligently and coherently taken care that moving between 45 AF points won't be a nuisance... or not.
> ...


Canon does this to make sure that there is quite a bit of differentiation between the high end models and mid/low models.


----------



## LDS (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> But does any of this matter to the buyer of these cameras... Which I still don't understand who is the target for this? Or put another way, what kind of photographer is interested in the 80D today?



Met a group of people attending a photo course the other Sunday. Lots of cameras in this range (just a few with more expensive ones, some with less expensive ones). They were people interested in truly learning phtography, "advanced" course after the "beginners" one, not interested in smartphones for casual shooting, but many not willingly to spend starting at $1500+ for body and lenses - not everybody is so committed (or so GAS victim) to spend thousands to own the "very best" because of very high requirements (real or not).

Thereby, yes, there's a market for this camera range, maybe many users of this forum may look at it with a little disdain, but we have to understand many of us are pampered by being the owner of expensive equipment not every wants or can afford.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



MintChocs said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > MayaTlab said:
> ...



Perhaps, though the 50D had a joystick. Not sure about the other models. Makes sense to have a joystick so you can toggle between AF points more easily.


----------



## MayaTlab (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



expatinasia said:


> MayaTlab said:
> 
> 
> > Excited to see that Canon has diligently and coherently taken care that moving between 45 AF points won't be a nuisance... or not.
> ...



To be fair the 60D was a clean break from the 50D and the line was split between the 60D and the 7D. So from a historical point of view it's normal.

But you don't design cameras because of historical designs and lineups. You design a camera so that everything you put on a spec sheet is matched by a coherent controlling scheme. Such as, for example, giving a camera great video AF, and a touch screen. That's coherent. Giving a camera 45 AF points (or even just a handful of very usable off-centre AF points !), and no proper control to move between all those points, it's incoherent. Canon designers aren't idiots, if you asked them to find a way to put a joystick, a 7DII styled lever, a properly placed front Fn button, within the same body size / space, they would be able to do so.

The only reason Canon does this is, of course, because they believe they wouldn't sell any 7DII otherwise. "Believe", because I'm pretty sure they've never made a methodologically sound evaluation of how this constant software or light hardware crippling really affects their bottom line (if Canon's surveys are like Nikon surveys... they're a joke). And anyway, there's plenty to differentiate the 7DII from what we know about the 80D (for example, the metering sensor will make ITR difficult on the 80D).


----------



## dufflover (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

So a drop in regular FPS? hmm that definitely sinks it for me.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



dufflover said:


> So a drop in regular FPS? hmm that definitely sinks it for me.


No. CR messed up the post. It's 7 FPS viewfinder shooting and 5 FPS liveview DPAF AIS shooting. 

24.2MP APS-C CMOS sensor
Dual Pixel CMOS AF
Continuous shooting 7 fps
Continuous shooting with live view 5 fps (AF tracking)
AF 45 points (all points cross type)
7560 pixel RGB + IR photometry sensor
ISO range: 100-16,000
Viewfinder has 100% field of view
3 inches vari-angle LCD monitor, touchscreen
Video: full HD 60fps
Time-lapse movie
HDR
Creative filters
Built-in Wi-Fi, NFC
Remote control from smartphone


----------



## Azathoth (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this?



People like me who want a semipro camera, that has a swivel lcd screen which is very handy when shooting with a tripod, fast enough to shoot sports and not very expensive.


----------



## dufflover (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

OK much better then lol.
As for an upgrade from the 70D then for me it will definitely come down to the smarts you don't really see on basic specs even after release; stuff like buffer flush times, AF tracking smarts (prediction, refresh speeds, etc) and how it takes TCs.

Then again my 70D had it's first random Err30 today - luckily (?!) it happened in the last second of a burst which did not "cost" me anything really in the shot (once-off plane spot) but it's definitely not a good sign. If the worst should happen I would probably content enough to get the 80D, price/value allowing over say the 5D-series in it's current 5D3 form - the Live View AF + touchscreen is just too useful for me as a shooting option.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I think the 1st series (xxd) to innovate DPAF should now innovate something cool to do with it in the 80d. Either automatic afma or a dual pixel dual exposure DR trick.


----------



## nhz (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



mclaren777 said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Given Canon's now proven commitment for a new sensor fab process, the 80D may arrive as the first crop body with the new on sensor ADC. Could be a major shift for Canon. That type of fab process isnt something you just build for one model.
> ...


Agree, nothing suggests a real improvement in sensor so very likely at best a tweaked version of the T6 sensor.


----------



## nhz (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this? The DSLR market is quickly becoming niche, or more accurately, a series of niche markets... Pro sports: 1D, Wedding and events: 5D, Wildlife: 7D, Enthusiast: 6D,... Who is the 80D targeted at? What are they doing with it? Is it a decent sized market?


target buyer: primarily the fanboys and collectors who buy every new model. It's the usual Canon upgrade with some minor tweaks in features and controls, nothing that could threaten a higher up model and of course you pay through the nose for the small improvements. For those who have the 70D how much reason is there to upgrade? They usually claim the 70D AF and sensor are excellent, no need to make any changes ...


----------



## nhz (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Proscribo said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > as so often with Canon: too little, too late. This should have been the 70D or even better, the 60D. Vari-angle touchscreen, decent AF module, WiFi, GPS, NFC built in and hopefully a halfway competitive sensor. Would have competed well against Nikon D7000/1000/7200.
> ...



Sensor performance isn't a mystery. D7200 has probably the best APS-C sensor on the market, with excellent low ISO and high ISO performance. Not a chance that the 80D comes even close IMHO (worse: I bet that even the cheapest Nikon DSLRs have a better sensor), so I don't see how this camera 'beats D7200' (admittedly, it has a tilt screen which the D7200 lacks, but that's about it).


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



dolina said:


> UHS-II SD card support?
> 
> I do not expect CFast support



I think the 80D caters to the consumer market and consumers prefer SD, not CF. Heck, I even know some "mom photogs" that have owned 5D-II and L level gear that hate CF and prefer SD mainly because it plugs into their laptop without an adapter. :


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



PhotographyFirst said:


> dufflover said:
> 
> 
> > So a drop in regular FPS? hmm that definitely sinks it for me.
> ...



Thank you! I assumed as much. Now, can someone please tell me what AIS shooting is? Somehow I'm just not connecting on that. (But I can still remember where the bathroom is so I'm good.)


----------



## markhbfindlay (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I love my 70d and it pairs nicely with my 5d3. I have 3 ways of using my cameras... 5d3 on its own with 24-105 F4, 5d3 with 16-35mm F4 together with 70d + 24-105f4; gives me 16mm to 160mm equivalent range. One in each bike pannier this morning. or when that's all too heavy, 70d with 15-85 mm, a lens with isn't quite up to the 24-105 but plenty usable.... 

So what's this to do with the 80d? Well it's not quite enough of an upgrade for now as the image quality from the 70d is superb so long as you are aware of its limitations; the autofocus both TTL and Live View is fine for me. But I will see what I feel when some more specs and reviews come out.

Oh and finally I have an Olympus EM10 mk 1 for when I really need to be light and just to carry around, plus my Samsung Note 4. 

What do I photograph? Sunsets and sunrises down Brighton (UK) beach in winter; woodlands, garden scenery; sometimes family...

I love my Canon equipment; no interest in Sony, my hands know the controls; it's like riding my old Bob Jackson bike. They just fit and do the job.

I'll add another post later with some sample images.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Azathoth said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this?
> ...



I agree. The 80D, much like the 70D, is for folks who want a better camera than a Rebel but are unwilling to spend $3500 for a 5D series camera. A new 5D series camera is for them what a 1D series camera is for me. Totally out of my price range for a single body to get a lot of camera I don't need or won't appreciate.

I don't do video that much but the 70D and 80D are (currently) Canon's best affordable video bodies for DSLR.

I think it's rather a fluke right now however that the amazing 7D-II is so inexpensive in comparison to the 70D or 80D. The 7D-II price dropped pretty darn fast!

All that said, I initially bought the 70D for the 7 fps. I was very happy with the 70D overall. I only sold it to buy a great price deal I got on a 7D2. I wanted the 7D2 for the de-flicker feature where I used it in gyms a lot. Now that the 80D has de-flicker... hmmm. I might be able to sell the 7D2 before the price drops any further and be happy with the 80D. My gym shooting has dropped to nill for a while anyway and my main camera is the 5D3 most of the time.

So that is my long answer to why the 70D/80D is appealing to (IMHO) a lot of people. Pros and Enthusiasts alike.


----------



## CropFactor (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



PhotographyFirst said:


> dufflover said:
> 
> 
> > So a drop in regular FPS? hmm that definitely sinks it for me.
> ...



Indeed, that would have been the same frame rate as a 760D (5fps).
Well, I can't complain about any of the 80D specs, still rocking an 8 year old 450D.
The 15-85 is jumping around in my bag with excitement at the prospect of finally being mated to a more decent body  : 
Always wanted 100% viewfinder and a level indicator, the 450D focus points are NOT horizontal! That is such a pain, I can't use the appropriate words here to describe it 

Canon, take my money now! ;D


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



mclaren777 said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Given Canon's now proven commitment for a new sensor fab process, the 80D may arrive as the first crop body with the new on sensor ADC. Could be a major shift for Canon. That type of fab process isnt something you just build for one model.
> ...



Except that sensor isn't dpaf? Derp.


----------



## kevl (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I can't be the first one to notice (but I'm not going to read the whole thread) but I for one am mostly looking forward to remote "hooting" with my smartphone.


----------



## melbournite (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



schmidtfilme said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > axtstern said:
> ...



+1 
I'm another user of two 5D's and looking at the 80D for all of the above reasons. I certainly won't be selling my 5D's however. Does that help with your question VirtualRain?


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



nhz said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this? The DSLR market is quickly becoming niche, or more accurately, a series of niche markets... Pro sports: 1D, Wedding and events: 5D, Wildlife: 7D, Enthusiast: 6D,... Who is the 80D targeted at? What are they doing with it? Is it a decent sized market?
> ...



I know this camera has only been leaked and the full press release isn't out, but I have to assume that it's not written anywhere in the press release that Canon is looking for every, or even any 70D owners to upgrade. Your sh***y assumptions, lack of technical expertise and first hand information, as well as your complete lack of market surveys and analysis don't make this camera a dog. It just means you're spouting off about something you know very little (being generous here) about.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



jebrady03 said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > VirtualRain said:
> ...



from a 70D what's not to love? more Mp's with same fps, nicer viewfinder, custom C1 and C2 modes, a very significant AF upgrade, and flicker control.

what remains to be seen . is it a good upgrade with same sensor tech - or a even better upgrade with new sensor tech.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this? The DSLR market is quickly becoming niche, or more accurately, a series of niche markets... Pro sports: 1D, Wedding and events: 5D, Wildlife: 7D, Enthusiast: 6D,... Who is the 80D targeted at? What are they doing with it? Is it a decent sized market? What are the key competitive differentiators against cameras like the Sony a6300?



the massive install base that is playing around with rebels. if you look at the ergonomics of the xxD line now, it's a hybrid mix of rebel and 7D/5D/1 series ergonomics. it's a bridge between consumer and prosumer.

the 6D is that same bridge between prosumer and consumer - albeit with a full frame sensor.


----------



## j-p (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

No mention of f/8 AF?


----------



## Etienne (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



expatinasia said:


> MintChocs said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



You can select the AF point using the touch screen, so it will be even faster than the toggle.


----------



## gsealy (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Even though I get involved in creating videos or taking stills that require planning and quality with expensive cameras and lens, I also like using cameras like the 70D and the Rebels. The reason is that they provide adequate quality for certain situations and they are versatile and light. Many times I am out at a location and I want to shoot some stills or a short video that will be used for marketing and communication on social media. Boom, I bring out my Rebel t4i, hook up my Rode Micro and I am shooting/creating within seconds. A lot of these situations are spur of the moment and there isn't a lot of planning. I usually have the camera and a light zoom lens in the bag along with the mic all the time, so when the situation presents itself I can capture it. Is the final product going to be world class? No. But it will be pretty darn good, communicate with people and continue to create interest, which is the goal. So yeah, I can see buying an 80D in the future.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



schmidtfilme said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > schmidtfilme said:
> ...



Same here. I have a 5D3, 60D, EOS-M3, but I would love a moire-free video DSLR with great AF so that I can leave it unattended during interviews. Also great for tracking movement during video.

Swivel screen, touchscreen for focus pulling, DPAF for accurate AF, make sure DPAF works with all Canon lenses not just STM, hopefully fixed the moire and aliasing problems in the 70D. If they do that, I'll buy one for sure. And I'll get the M4 if it gets that treatment too.

Still keeping my 5D3 though ... best value full frame!


----------



## LDS (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



MayaTlab said:


> But you don't design cameras because of historical designs and lineups. You design a camera so that everything you put on a spec sheet is matched by a coherent controlling scheme.



You also design for a given target user base. The 1DX has plenty of configurable buttons because that's what its pro user base expects and is able to use. More consumer oriented cameras may prefer now a touch screen UI more friendly to users actually used to smartphones (ah, I would kill for "answer"/"decline" physical buttons on smartphones!), and too much buttons/dials/joystick may just confuse them. A touch screen is also cheaper, especially because it simplify assembly a lot.


----------



## whatta (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > VirtualRain said:
> ...



I would be interested in 80d. I have a rebel and 3 EFS lenses. I would like better af, pentaprism, afma, BUT, portability is very important and I do not want a bigger cam than mine due the same issue as your daughter: 99% I use my iPhone (6s). I use my canon when I am on holiday or shooting events which I very much enjoy (where use fast primes and I need good af and iso).

I have been waiting long, but especially that famous 18mp sensor for so many iterations, no AFMA in 60d and never in rebels, no pentaprism in rebels, holding back features to force you buying bigger if you want better.. So most likely I will go for the sony A6300 and sell my canon.


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Etienne said:


> > ...
> 
> 
> 
> You can select the AF point using the touch screen, so it will be even faster than the toggle.


It won't be faster. Because you can't do that while looking through the VF.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Proscribo said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > > ...
> ...



The qc dial pretty clearly has the rocker-control center, so effectively there is still a joystick equivalent experience.


----------



## AWR (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Would the Sonyfanbois please go shoot their (imaginary) cameras.
Chip on the shoulder much!

Since buying Canon, I have never visited Sony, Panasonic or Nikon forum. And I have no problems with people shooting with them. Go ahead. Shoot. Go away. Stay away. 

About 80D, we have 5D3 and are between upgrading to either 1DX II or next incarnation of 5D, we do lot of video so Magic Lantern is a big deal. However, when shooting stills, my girlfriend feels that 5D3 is a little big for her hands, and seeing all the great photography people have taken with 70D, this is real option for us!
This could be the holiday camera also. 

People are talking about having 1DX II as a B-Camera for C300 II, so I can easily see usage for 80D in that sense for 1DX II or 5DX. Remote control anyone?! Sportsshooter do that don't they...


----------



## LDS (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



nhz said:


> target buyer: primarily the fanboys and collectors who buy every new model.
> ...
> For those who have the 70D how much reason is there to upgrade?



I find funny those who believe people are just looking to upgrade always the previous model... there are people replacing older models, people moving up from other models, maybe P&S ones... Canon of course has to keep models up to date enough to be appealing, maybe some models won't be the huge step forward someone hopes to replace his or her two years old camera and brag around... 

there are many factors going into a new model, and not always they are technical ones. IMHO Canon knows only a relatively small percentage of its customers - especially in this range - is obsessed to own always the latest model, thereby the costs of pleasing them with huge improvements is not justified by sales.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



LDS said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > target buyer: primarily the fanboys and collectors who buy every new model.
> ...


+1

Also, as time drags on, components become obsolete. New models will have to be introduced to account for this... As memory continues to get larger and cheaper, smaller memories stop being made or become more expensive than larger memories, and as a result buffer size in models gets larger and larger despite the increased number of megapixels...... processors get faster so all of a sudden, you can run that better AF algorithm..... features such as anti-flicker become standard across the lineup.... improvements are inevitable. 

As to the buying public, people looking to buy an 80D come from new buyers who like a quality camera but don't want to spend thousands just on the body, people looking to upgrade, happy 70D owners who are now without a camera (theft or damage), and even owners of higher end bodies who want a spare body or have a need for some of it's features. 

Fanboys? That is such a small segment of the market that it isn't even noise, and beside, who in their right mind would try to cater to a self absorbed fanatic who will never be happy......


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



WoodyWindy said:


> Proscribo said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...


It really isn't and the problem lies in placement. D-pad is way too low to be used comfortably (this is my personal experience, but I assume that I'm not alone) and with joystick you can move around without lifting finger so it's a tad better there too. However using front and rear dials is otherwise a good way except that again, the rear dial is too low and it's pretty small on 80D.

I used to have 70D before 7DII so I do know that I personally prefer the joystick. It's not perfect but it's much nicer to use than the dials which I used with 70D.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Proscribo said:


> WoodyWindy said:
> 
> 
> > Proscribo said:
> ...


Got a 60D with the same controller pad as the 80D.....
Got a 7D2 with the joystick.....
Functionally the same......
Ergonomically, the joystick is way better (at least for me)


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



gsealy said:


> Even though I get involved in creating videos or taking stills that require planning and quality with expensive cameras and lens, I also like using cameras like the 70D and the Rebels. The reason is that they provide adequate quality for certain situations and they are versatile and light. Many times I am out at a location and I want to shoot some stills or a short video that will be used for marketing and communication on social media. Boom, I bring out my Rebel t4i, hook up my Rode Micro and I am shooting/creating within seconds. A lot of these situations are spur of the moment and there isn't a lot of planning. I usually have the camera and a light zoom lens in the bag along with the mic all the time, so when the situation presents itself I can capture it. Is the final product going to be world class? No. But it will be pretty darn good, communicate with people and continue to create interest, which is the goal. So yeah, I can see buying an 80D in the future.



I can be a bit OCD perfectionist at times and this prevents me from doing things (or putting them off) because I don't think the result will be satisfactory. This prompts my wife to say, *"The opposite of good is perfect!"*

It irritates me but essentially she is right. Sometimes there is good and then there is _too good_, which ends up making the end result not happen or it becomes a big hassle. I think *gsealy* provides a fine example of how this can be the case. Also a great example of the KISS principle!


----------



## nhz (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



jebrady03 said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > VirtualRain said:
> ...



wow, those fanboys are funny 

just for the record, my company worked as an OEM in imaging technology development with Canon; even though that is some years ago, I probably know a lot more about Canon technology, production and marketing than you.


----------



## KrisK (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Will "Movie Servo AF" be available in 60p?

I'd like to be able to touch-to-focus while recording.


----------



## azizjhn (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

No 4K, No Dual storage :-\ that is a very bad indication for me at least for what is coming in the 6D2 :'(


----------



## cenkog (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Headphone Port? Buffer?


----------



## Quackator (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



azizjhn said:


> No 4K, No Dual storage :-\ that is a very bad indication for me at least for what is coming in the 6D2 :'(



Since at the moment all specs are just rumors and not 
official statements, and in spite of the fact that none of
the rumors have said a single word about the storage 
configuration at all: 

How do you know that there will be no dual storage?


----------



## MayaTlab (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



LDS said:


> MayaTlab said:
> 
> 
> > But you don't design cameras because of historical designs and lineups. You design a camera so that everything you put on a spec sheet is matched by a coherent controlling scheme.
> ...



I'm going to take a little exception to that .

First, even Canon's own entry-level cameras are as removed as possible from the current photo app experience in a typical smartphone. You don't have scene modes yet on iOS .

Second, if the idea is to avoid confusing people, why then Canon insists on giving on (some, not even all !) entry-level cameras, for example, the older menu tab structure, or even worse the older custom function menu UI, with its rather arcane and obfuscatory terminology (C.Fn 1, C.Fn 2) and a layout that looks like you're having a conversation with a computer (000100101110001000010111100010010001), while the newer one does away with a number of abbreviations and follows a more typical UI layout ?
Frankly, I've never found camera manufacturers really good at making cameras easy to use. Some people even get lost in the scene modes, which probably add even more confusion to the whole thing ("hey, I want to take a picture of that frog, so I've got to put the dial on the flower ? What ?" "What is SCN ? - It's scene modes. - But, you told me that scene modes are the flower, the guy doing sky or the portrait ? - Yes, but it's more scene modes, the ones they couldn't put on the dial. - Oh, great, you mean there could be a frog mode too ?").
Also, are we really sure we want to play the game of "let's count how many buttons this thing has ?" Because I'm not sure the 80D would prove to have a lot fewer buttons than a 5DS for example .

Third, if the idea is to design for a target audience, I've witnessed some 1DX users who were clueless about some functions of their own cameras which would be easily understood by somebody who might happen to shoot with a 6D because he doesn't need the technical wizardry of a 1DX or can't afford it. It's not a dig against them though, since I don't think there is much correlation between somebody's technical proficiency and the artistic qualities of the pictures they take, and might have an excellent understanding of another feature. Just that I haven't seen as big a technical literacy gap as some would imagine between 1DX or 6D users. In fact, frequently, a 1DX user might use a 6D as well !

And finally, if a camera, which, in the end, remains a pretty mono-functional, basic thing, feels complicated, it might not be because it actually is complicated, but just because it's poorly designed. I mean, a 5DIII probably is, overall, as customisable as an Olympus OM-D E-M1, yet I'm fairly certain a majority of people would find the 5DIII's menus and customisation functions easier to understand and set up. And that's only because of Olympus' catastrophic menu design skills (including until recently the incredibly idiotic use of a double negative logic in setting up a menu item *rolls eyes*).

Anyway, 42 AF points : that's not bad news.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Quackator said:


> How do you know that there will be no dual storage?



IMHO - the 80D is simply not in the market class to merit the dual storage feature for many reasons. The most important reason is that most consumers simply wouldn't understand it or use it so it would go unused and might even be a support issue. This is a pro feature and even pros sometimes ignore it. It's redundant and not a good use of design or marketing efforts or device real estate on the 80D, given its' target market.

In short, it isn't expected, it won't be missed and isn't highly desired by the intended 80D market.

I'm not saying dual storage is a bad thing, I'm just saying it's not a home run hit for the 80D.


----------



## azizjhn (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Quackator said:


> azizjhn said:
> 
> 
> > No 4K, No Dual storage :-\ that is a very bad indication for me at least for what is coming in the 6D2 :'(
> ...



I dont know for a fact but since these rumors didnt mention a single word about having 2 dual cards i assumed there isn't. 

You can easily say let's wait & see this is just a rumors :


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Detailed additional specs:

Also from Digicame-info. 

EOS 80D specs - new 24.2MP APS-C CMOS sensor.
Adopt a new miniaturization process
dual pixel CMOS AF
image processing engine DIGIC6
regular sensitivity ISO100-16000 (extension 25600)
7560-pixel RGB + IR metering sensor
AF 45 points (all points cross type).
AF distance measuring point of maximum 27 points F8 correspondence.
-3EV Correspondence
the new "L zone AF" four AF area selection modes including
continuous shooting 7 frames / sec.
3 frames / second at the silent continuous shooting mode
77 sheets The number of pictures in the JPEG (I assume sheets was a bad translation for images)
20 sheets in the RAW
live continuous shooting in the view mode 5 frames / sec. (AF tracking)
A new mirror vibration control system to keep the mirror shock (MVCS)
finder is 100% field of view, magnification 0.95 times
shutter 30 seconds - 1/8000 seconds.
Synchro 1/250 sec
three inches 1.04 million dot Vari-angle LCD monitor
built-in flash (guide number 12)
electronic level 
new Picture Style "fine detail" 
10 kinds of scene mode 
anti-flicker 
video is full HD 60fps - AF tracking
HDR movie 
time-lapse movie 
five types of movies Creative Filters
Wi-Fi
NFC
Remote shooting
media SD / SDHC / SDXC (UHS-I compatible)
shutter durability of 100,000 times
USB terminal
HDMI terminal
microphone jack
headphone jack
remote control terminal
improved dust and water
battery LP-E6N / LP-E6 
start-up time is 0.16 seconds 
can be remotely captured using the power zoom function in combination with the EF-S18-135mm F3.5-5.6 iS USM and the power zoom adapter PZ-E1
size 139.0 x 105.2 x 78.5 mm 
weight 730g (650g body only)


----------



## candc (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Looks like a nice update. The buffer is too small on the 70d for bif shooting but other than that I think its a great camera. I like the size and the touch/swivel screen. 

This new camera is said to have a 20 shot raw buffer. That's pretty good as long as it clears quickly. That's an issue with the 70d

Ps fine detail picture style = no aa filter


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



MayaTlab said:


> ... a typical smartphone. You don't have scene modes yet on iOS .



_<Begin Sarcasm Watch>_ 

First - Typical smartphones have had scene modes available in tons of photo apps for years. Unfortunately, iOS isn't typical, it is Apple. Apple is never typical. And this means Apple users wait a long time to get features that are typical on other phone platforms. This is normal for all things iOS while Apple procrastinates and builds anticipation in its' user base so it can charge more $$ for things others already have and enjoy. Ah, gotta love the perceived superior Apple experience. I'm sorry that you can't find iOS photo apps with scene modes. Frankly, I find that a bit hard to believe even for Apple.

Second - It's sort of hard to follow your post. I think perhaps it wandered into rant territory and got a bit muddled. I tried to draw out my response about Apple above to match but I came up a bit short.

_<End Sarcasm Watch>_


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



jebrady03 said:


> Detailed additional specs:
> 
> Also from Digicame-info.
> 
> ...



They went from a buffer size of 15 to 20, talk about intentional crippling.


----------



## scrup (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

No 4K?


----------



## LesC (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Why no built in GPS. Since owning the 6D, wouldn't be without it. I've got the GPE2 receiver for my 100D/SL1 but so much nicer to have it built in. As it can be fitted in small compacts, no excuse for not having it in any new DSLRs now.


----------



## azizjhn (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



kphoto99 said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Detailed additional specs:
> ...



+1


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



LesC said:


> Why no built in GPS. Since owning the 6D, wouldn't be without it. I've got the GPE2 receiver for my 100D/SL1 but so much nicer to have it built in. As it can be fitted in small compacts, no excuse for not having it in any new DSLRs now.



exactly. Not ot mention a built-in Canon RT süpeedlite commander. GPS will only come in the 90D and RT-commander in the 99D. By then Canon mirrorslapper iteration will hopefully have reached its final end.


----------



## insanitybeard (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



nhz said:


> wow, those fanboys are funny
> 
> just for the record, my company worked as an OEM in imaging technology development with Canon; even though that is some years ago, I probably know a lot more about Canon technology, production and marketing than you.



What's equally funny is that you seem to have come here to bash Canon whilst dangling a 'I know Canon better than you' carrot whilst offering no further insight. If you've got an objective argument to make, fair enough. But with the drivel you've posted so far, I guess not. Or have you?


----------



## LDS (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



MayaTlab said:


> First, even Canon's own entry-level cameras are as removed as possible from the current photo app experience in a typical smartphone. You don't have scene modes yet on iOS .



Scene mode I'm afraid is a borrowing from the past when camera makers tried to shield users from those terrible aperture and shutter speeds numbers. "Program" was the first step, but then cameras weren't able to "analyze" the scene and decide what was the best combination. So "scenes" were born. Now I guess it's mostly a marketing gimmick, "we have the new 'moor at dawn with a full moon and a hint of snow scene!'"



MayaTlab said:


> Second, if the idea is to avoid confusing people, why then Canon insists on giving on (some, not even all !)



Guess it is more because developing a whole new firmware and UI from scratch is expensive, thereby it just adapts or the more pro ones, or the more consumer one.



MayaTlab said:


> Because I'm not sure the 80D would prove to have a lot fewer buttons than a 5DS for example .



Guess you would lose this game 



MayaTlab said:


> Third, if the idea is to design for a target audience, I've witnessed some 1DX users who were clueless about



Which user? There will be the one who can afford an 1DX but should really buy an entry level Polaroid because has no real use of it. Others maybe just need a pro, very reliable camera, because they make out a living of it, and just learn what they need for what they do. Those camera are neverthless designed to fulfill pro requirements. Sure, some gear addicts may be able to recite you every function of cameras they don't own 

Anyway, sometimes you can make something "easy to use" up to a given point, beyond it "easy" becomes synonym of "dumb" and also "not versatile" - someone remembers the Canon T50? Some training may be still required to be proficient with some complex devices, and a camera is still a complex device (digital ones more so). And remember a smartphone UI is may be intuitive (after you learnt how it works), but not "simple". For calling or answering a call, old dumbphones were much simpler, quicker and more intuitive. Think about a camera with only a touch screen - it would be very, very slow to operate - regardless of the UI.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



AvTvM said:


> LesC said:
> 
> 
> > Why no built in GPS. Since owning the 6D, wouldn't be without it. I've got the GPE2 receiver for my 100D/SL1 but so much nicer to have it built in. As it can be fitted in small compacts, no excuse for not having it in any new DSLRs now.
> ...



then they have to mass produce different hardware for different regions, or at least have it locked down in firmware - depending on the country though, they may have to have it without the hardware.

however there should be GPS in there.

RT is far more complex.


----------



## MayaTlab (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



RustyTheGeek said:


> Second - It's sort of hard to follow your post. I think perhaps it wandered into rant territory and got a bit muddled.



Haha, I had the GPS firmly set to random rant territory .


----------



## JBSF (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



olix said:


> Lame, Canon!
> But we can see the bright side.
> As the most photographers/videographers migrate to Sony, Panasonic... all used Canon gear will get a lower price. We will see Canon bargains everywere!




Snore....


----------



## Tiderace (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

SO NO HDMI CLEAN OUT? Like the 70D whacked off at the waist. Totally crippled on purpose. Only option is Magic Lantern Raw. Not like its brother nor the 5DMark III which have 422 8 bit clean HDMI out, although no audio on the 5D which is INSANE. When Sony and Lumix give us 4K with 10 bit clean out for this money this is just like crying in your boots folks. What in the world is Canon thinking? Holy Gobstoppers I will just use my follow focus and larger depth of field for moving shots and bye bye Canon.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



candc said:


> Ps fine detail picture style = no aa filter



No, they said the same thing about the 7d ii if I remember correctly.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



rrcphoto said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > LesC said:
> ...


OR.....

It's a partial list of specs...... and they didn't bother to list it.......


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

standard forum stuff for a rumour of a new body that has a partial list of specs......

It does not have all the features of every camera from every manufacturer so this means the instant demise of Canon......

It does not have the (insert feature) of the Canon (insert body) so it is obviously a plot to protect the (insert body).....

The (insert spec) is too (high, low, both) so it is a piece of (insert object).......

It does not have (insert feature) so I will never buy one and Canon will be *******.......

It does have (above feature) so I will get one and Canon will be saved......

DXO rated it poorly (DUH! that's a given) so Canon is *******.......

It has a Sony sensor and Canon is *******.....
It does not have a Sony sensor and Canon is *******....

Dilbert likes it so Canon is *******......
Dilbert likes it so Canon is saved.....
Dilbert hates it so Canon is *******.....
Dilbert hates it so Canon is saved.......

Neuro brings up market share comment.....

(just teasing guys..... it's all in good fun.... If you were here I'd buy you a beer  )

It has no 4K video so Canon is *******.... (unless it does have 4K video, in which case it is the WRONG 4K video and Canon is *******)......

And when it finally gets released it sells well and people like it.......


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



jebrady03 said:


> Detailed additional specs:
> 
> Also from Digicame-info.
> 
> ...



Pretty good. I am going to upgrade from 70d to 80d as long as there is a sensor improvement. First camera which can do live view focus during stills with DPAF. It is like best of both worlds (mirror and mirror less). 70D handily beat D7100 in servo capability. 80D is going to compete again d7200 and bonus is all those live view mirrorless goodies (AF tracking in video and stills). Nikon is yet to make competitive camera in terms of on sensor AF during live view. Sony is sony. They never going to make complementing lens for their crop system.


----------



## tlieser (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Ok folks.

I've been following this thread all through the day -- and I thought I should add my two cents worth.

My 50D must be around 150000 clicks (loads of Rugby games and other stuff were you shoot more than you keep). So I am in real need of a replacement.
To me the specs are mouthwatering -- I'm just hoping that the RAW files will be really usable at ISO6400 (in low light, wide open, slow shutter speed).
If this camera is up to its specifications it will more than fill the need of most photographers (yeah, I would like a 1DX2, for sure).

So let's wait for the first real pictures taken with it -- the rest is more than good enough for 99% of all photographers in the real world ;D

P.S.: Not all Canon shooters out there have the money to go out and buy equipment for thousands of dollars / euros.


----------



## davidhfe (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Proscribo said:


> WoodyWindy said:
> 
> 
> > Proscribo said:
> ...



Placement is *exactly* the issue; It's not that the D-Pad is bad, it's that it's really hard to reach and select with your thumb while shooting. When I moved from a 20D to a 60D I missed the joystick style selector immediately and it's not like either of those bodies have a ton of AF points.. The net result is that I tend to just not select AF points; if the AF system grabs the wrong point I'll focus and re-compose w/ the center point.


----------



## KiwiKilian (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Headphonejack, can't quite believe that . HDR movie? Sounds interesting. Could be another great APS-C video DSLR. But without 4K? That would make a nice combination, but otherwise not a real good competition to the GH4.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



nhz said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a jackass, but who is the target buyer for this? The DSLR market is quickly becoming niche, or more accurately, a series of niche markets... Pro sports: 1D, Wedding and events: 5D, Wildlife: 7D, Enthusiast: 6D,... Who is the 80D targeted at? What are they doing with it? Is it a decent sized market?
> ...



Spoken with typical cluelessness. The main target buyer for the 80D is the same as that for the previous xxD models – xxxD owners looking to upgrade. In case it's escaped your attention, there are more xxxD owners out there than all MILCs combined, so it's a pretty large target demographic. Secondarily, it's targeted to owners of older xxD models 40/50/60D).


----------



## jfl65 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Continuous Frame Rate*

Oh for crumbs sake, it's not going to have slower FPS than the 70D! You're allowed to do some critical thinking when you read these kinds of "leaked" specs!


----------



## Yiannis A - Greece (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Canon Rumors said:


> The specifications for the Canon EOS 80D have leaked ahead of the official announcement, which is expected soon.</p>
> <p>Canon EOS 80D Specifications:</p>
> <ul>
> <li>24.2mp APS-C</li>
> ...


...............................
And now , the special characteristics that are going to blow the competition out of the water:
- BLACK!!!
- PLASTICKY!!!!!!
Wake up Canooooooooooooooooooon!!! Do something for us videographers (i'm interested in 5D Mk4 but, looking at 80D's specs i do get a liiiiiiiittle pessimistic)! 4k is turning up on any 200$+ electronic device around the corner and you do nothing about it! Do i have to burn 6000 for a 1Dx Mk2 that makes me look like a construction worker carrying black and white bricks all around; especially if, each week, i have to travel abroad, many times to a country that criminals kill you for a couple of dollars, not for some thousands of them!!! 
I don't know if i'll make you the favour to go with the brick, for the time being i don't change my couple of "magic lanterned" 5d Mk3s for RAW video and my trusty Samsung ( yes sir, S6 can make a hell of a 4k video under some good lighting, believe it or not) for 4K clips.

Before someone accuses me of trolling again, please go think, what did i say...wrong...???

Share joy, happiness, luck and love with those who count and care for you. Good evening from Athens.

Yours
Yiannis.


----------



## canonic (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

If the sensor comes near to the big brother's sensor, 1Dx, i am sold :0)
For sure a worthy upgrade from 40D 

Edit:
headphone jack? hdr movie? interesting.
Now a profane question: how much?


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



jebrady03 said:


> Detailed additional specs:
> 
> Also from Digicame-info.
> 
> ...



Miniaturization? Is that talking about the camera body?
Could this body be the same size as a normal Rebel?
Could it be smaller?

This just got a whole lot more interesting. If nothing else I will buy the 1300D when it comes out (as long as it has the 24MP sensor), but if Canon applies some of the SL design principles to the 80D then I'm absolutely sold.


----------



## hne (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I'm hoping half this 80D spec list will end up in a 6DII before long.

A fantastic full-frame upgrade for my aging 5DII would be a camera with swivel touchscreen, wifi remote control, DPAF for video, 45 AF points and clean shadows like what Canon seems to be doing with the 1DXII.

I'd settle for any three of those, actually.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I think the most interesting spec is the continuous shooting in liveview. It would seem clear that Canon is taking DPAF to the next level and working towards a day (not too far away) in which it will perform at the level of their standard PDAF. Once they (choose to?) do that, they can easily release mirrorless versions of their DSLRs if they want.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



9VIII said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Detailed additional specs:
> ...



I'd guess it refers to sensor fab.


----------



## candc (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



IglooEater said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > Ps fine detail picture style = no aa filter
> ...



It was introduced with the 5ds/r 

Its about time to ditch the aa filter in cameras with this sort of pixel pitch. It does give a noticable increase in sharpness and moire doesn't seem to be an issue. 

If the bit about miniaturization is a new smaller fab process then I understand that is a big deal


----------



## jasny (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



neuroanatomist said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > jebrady03 said:
> ...



Hmmm, but which one? Canon is using 180nm for APS-C for quite a long time now.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



9VIII said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Detailed additional specs:
> ...



umm no .. my god .. didn't you look at the pictures of it? 

they are talking about the sensor .. so I imagine they are talking design rules in the fab.


----------



## hubie (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



expatinasia said:


> MayaTlab said:
> 
> 
> > Excited to see that Canon has diligently and coherently taken care that moving between 45 AF points won't be a nuisance... or not.
> ...



I got big hands and thumbs, I really never had a problem in choosing the AF-Points with the top wheel and the back wheel... the only problem I have with my 70D is correctly using the inner circle of the wheel where the directional buttons are. That's the only bad thing to guess about the ergonomics of the upcoming 80D.
This is definitely no camera to change to as a 70D owner (except the need for better DR and the AF + swivel touch screen), but if the pricing is around 900-1000€, falling down to 850-900 in the coming months, it could be worth considering.


----------



## canuckerfan (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

It should have AF microadjustment right?


----------



## hubie (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



jebrady03 said:


> Detailed additional specs:
> 
> Also from Digicame-info.
> 
> ...



Seems a great upgrade for some... definitely goes in the direction of a very usable videographer DSLR with access to the great world of Canon lenses.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Not that impressive. 60fps is nice I guess.

45 AF points instead of 19...it is actually going to make a huge difference...seems to me the algorithms are at least as important as the amount of focus ponits ... sony with their bazillion focus points often can't track worth a damn...we'll see


----------



## Nininini (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



canuckerfan said:


> It should have AF microadjustment right?



well the 70D has it, unless canon has a weird new business startegy of downgrading their cameras lol, yes


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



expatinasia said:


> MintChocs said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



10D,20D,30D,40D,50D, at the least, all had joysticks.

granted they were generally priced higher than xxD series has been lately


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



PhotographyFirst said:


> The 5 FPS AIS is for live view DP shooting, I do believe.
> 
> Here's a better feature list translation. CR guy missed some portions.
> 
> ...



well that makes more sense


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Nininini said:


> canuckerfan said:
> 
> 
> > It should have AF microadjustment right?
> ...



50D - has AFMA
60D - does not have AFMA
70D - has AFMA

So, while I think the 80D will have it, there is some room for doubt since this feature in the xxD line is a perfect example of that 'weird business strategy' that you're lol'ing about...


----------



## Nininini (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



painya said:


> This is good news for the next 6D which should have the same AF system.



Is there actually going to be a new 6D? Canon seems to have forgotten to update 1 line in APS-C...the 1200D (T5)....and in full frame, the 6D.

I frankly don't think there will be a next 6D, I think it's the 5D mark IV.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



hubie said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Detailed additional specs:
> ...



well that sounds potentially a lot better
If by "adopts a new minaturiztion" process they mean they are giving the sensor on chip ADC and so on.
And if they mean they are really giving it tons of f/8 points like the 1DX2.
And it seems it does do 7fps after all.
The only lameness would then be the way they hold back video and make it so crummy compared to literally everyone else these days.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Nininini said:


> canuckerfan said:
> 
> 
> > It should have AF microadjustment right?
> ...



his question wasn't silly
the 40D was supposed to have it but they held it back so it could be a 50D sell point, then they removed it from the 60D because they said they wanted to be able to offer it as a 'new' sell point for a future 70D so....


----------



## Nininini (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I wonder what the MSRP List price will be, it was $1200 on launch of the 70D. Body only.


----------



## slclick (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

So, asking on a friend's behalf who owns a 60D (300k shots on the sensor), is looking to upgrade and shoots stills only....this is or isn't the path?


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Nininini said:


> I wonder what the MSRP List price will be, it was $1200 on launch of the 70D. Body only.



1dxii is $800 less than 1dx was- so maybe 80D will come in at $400 USD?


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



neuroanatomist said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > canuckerfan said:
> ...



not really. the line split with the 60D to the 60D+7D whereas before the 50D was it. the 60D moved more down level. ergonomics changed, CF to SD card, and a mydrid of other features made it closer to the rebel series and made room between in and the 7D series.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



slclick said:


> So, asking on a friend's behalf who owns a 60D (300k shots on the sensor), is looking to upgrade and shoots stills only....this is or isn't the path?


It seems safe to say that the new 80d will be a good substitute, surpassing the 60D in all aspects. In fact, the 70D does that already.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



bseitz234 said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what the MSRP List price will be, it was $1200 on launch of the 70D. Body only.
> ...



lol ~


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Nininini said:


> I wonder what the MSRP List price will be, it was $1200 on launch of the 70D. Body only.



kind of hard to say. 70D came out in mid-2013?

in todays USD to Yen the $1199 USD 2013 price would be around $975 USD.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



slclick said:


> So, asking on a friend's behalf who owns a 60D (300k shots on the sensor), is looking to upgrade and shoots stills only....this is or isn't the path?



Hmm...normally an 80D would be a nice upgrade.

But you mention he only shoots stills. The upgrades in the 70D and now 80D seem to revolve around AF and video.

That's not going to help him much with stills.

Maybe he should also consider the 760D (T6S). If it's the megapixels he wants, that's a nice DSLR and he will save on money and have a lighter and smaller DSLR.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Nininini said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > So, asking on a friend's behalf who owns a 60D (300k shots on the sensor), is looking to upgrade and shoots stills only....this is or isn't the path?
> ...



huh?

80D - 100% viewfinder
45 point AF all cross type 27 points f/8.
deeper raw buffer
20mp versus 24mp
possibly ADC based sensor.
timelaps / intervalometer
anti-flicker


----------



## Nininini (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



rrcphoto said:


> huh?
> 
> 80D - 100% viewfinder
> 45 point AF all cross type 27 points f/8.
> ...



Ok but most of those things on that list are thing you don't need for stills. Why does he need 45 crosstype AF points and a deep raw buffer for stills? Why does he need anti-flicker for stills?

And the T6S is 24MP just like the 80D, so that's not a good argument either.

The viewfinder is a good argument, so it depends on how he feels about that.


read the post, he shoots stills....he doesn't need off-the-wall AF tracking


----------



## bedford (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



neuroanatomist said:


> Spoken with typical cluelessness. The main target buyer for the 80D is the same as that for the previous xxD models – xxxD owners looking to upgrade. In case it's escaped your attention, there are more xxxD owners out there than all MILCs combined, so it's a pretty large target demographic. Secondarily, it's targeted to owners of older xxD models 40/50/60D).



Right. I'm a happy 60D owner and to me the specs look quite promising. I don't need a 7DII (AF and build quality) and I'm still contemplating if I should invest in FF (the price of a good wide-angle and a standard zoom will hurt). In the end I might get a 80D, if it delivers significantly better DR and high ISO performance.

Regards,
Oliver


----------



## hubie (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



rrcphoto said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



+1

else:
1/3 steps in ISO/exposure
Micro adjustments possible in AF
Better overall build quality and weather sealing + better handling with bigger lenses
Dual Pixel AF
etc...


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



neuroanatomist said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > canuckerfan said:
> ...



6D is the only "oddball" in Canon's lineup that starts with an even number and still has AFMA, based on the pattern "starts with even no AFMA" then the 80D will not have it


----------



## slclick (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

My advice was that since the 70D was a pretty good leap (especially dpaf) looking for Canon USA refurb prices coming down would be a great option for her. ($699)


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Looks compelling enough for me to finally retire Ye Olde 40D, my last cropper (yes, Sony fanboys, Canon doesn't force us to buy every xxD release). I hope the Rebel SL2/200D/KissX8 gets most of these upgrades later this year after almost buying the current SL1/100D after staying away from the Rebel-class since 2006; it was that impressive for me considering how much Canon miniaturized it.


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



kphoto99 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...


I shall note that 50 and 70 are both even numbers.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Nininini said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > huh?
> ...



well, they certainly aren't for video .. so what else does a DSLR shoot nowadays.
45 point af is most certainly a wider spread of AF points.

I assume he meant he doesn't shoot video.

and if so, all of these features are a benefit to a stills only DSLR.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Proscribo said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



#mathishardletsgomakecookiesfortheboys


----------



## Famateur (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Nininini said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > huh?
> ...



I keep re-reading your post , looking for a <sarcasm> tag...

Please tell me you're not serious when you say cross-type AF points, buffer depth and anti-flicker aren't features for stills shooting! 

Unless when you say "stills" you mean the _subject_ is still (i.e. "still life", not moving). In case it's a language barrier thing, most people consider "stills" to mean single images captured with each release of the shutter (as opposed to video). Stills in this sense can be images of fast-moving subjects (e.g. flying birds where AF-tracking, FPS and buffer depth are critical) or completely static subjects (e.g. landscape).


----------



## lastcoyote (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Count me in as another 5D III owner who's interested in adding this 80D to my kit. 
Will mainly dedicate it to macro work with my MP-E 65 lens.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



neuroanatomist said:


> Proscribo said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...


That's ok..... I am wondering when Canon will come out with a decent long focal length prime lens, like a 593 mm or a 443mm lens......


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Proscribo said:
> ...



I think the 600/4 is actually 593mm, but Canon rounded up because they like primes but not prime primes.


----------



## Marauder (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Famateur said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Yeah, +1. :


----------



## VirtualRain (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



neuroanatomist said:


> The main target buyer for the 80D is the same as that for the previous xxD models – xxxD owners looking to upgrade. In case it's escaped your attention, there are more xxxD owners out there than all MILCs combined, so it's a pretty large target demographic. Secondarily, it's targeted to owners of older xxD models 40/50/60D).



I would have agreed with you a few years ago, but times have changed. I don't think there's as many xxxD owners as there use to be, a lot have gone mirrorless or abandoned cameras all together for smart phones. 

For example, I saw more people outside Notre-dame in Paris shooting with iPads than I did with Rebels. Go to any tourist photo spot and you'll see way more selfie sticks in use than DSLRs. I was recently up on Victoria Peak above Hong Kong with my 5D3 on a tripod taking long exposures of the cityscape at dusk, and numerous young people asked if they could take a photo of the display on my 5D3 with their phone or tablet. That's photography by the masses today... it's a world where there's little to no interest in products like Rebels or the 80D. 

And even those still using Rebels, who want more camera, I really can't see the 80D being that satisfying. The 6D is far more alluring for only a little bit more money. And while there are a ton of Sony haters here it seems, Sony is scooping up a lot of the discrete camera business for good reasons: outstanding image and video quality in a very compact package. 

The 80D is clearly a welcome addition around here as a backup body (which makes sense given the demographics of this forum), but I can't imagine it has much appeal beyond that.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



pwp said:


> I'm especially looking forward to the remote hooting. This is a top feature. ;D
> 
> -pw



People will pay lots of money for a feature like that! Especially birders!


----------



## brianb (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

So does this mean we aren't going to see a 5D4 announcement till possibly later in the year now?


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The main target buyer for the 80D is the same as that for the previous xxD models – xxxD owners looking to upgrade. In case it's escaped your attention, there are more xxxD owners out there than all MILCs combined, so it's a pretty large target demographic. Secondarily, it's targeted to owners of older xxD models 40/50/60D).
> ...



Consider this graphic:

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Infographics-2015-1920_1080-700x394.jpg

In particular, the part showing the MILC bubble increasing on a yearly basis against the DSLR bubble. That is where the future is going. The really high end DSLRs are probably keeping their market share, but the low end ones are not. Those consumers are slowly seeping off into the MILC market.


----------



## hubie (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The main target buyer for the 80D is the same as that for the previous xxD models – xxxD owners looking to upgrade. In case it's escaped your attention, there are more xxxD owners out there than all MILCs combined, so it's a pretty large target demographic. Secondarily, it's targeted to owners of older xxD models 40/50/60D).
> ...



People that exchange their rebels for smartphones either don't know anything about photography or they just don't take it seriously. Ok, or they just don't need the features, that DSLRs (or any other cameras with bigger sensors and/or exchangeable lenses) bring with them.

You can only superficially control your portable's camera settings. ISO 800 on my S4 is the maximum, fixed focus only accessible via a 3rd party app that either costs something or crashes my phone frequently. Depth of Field is only changeable in restricted measures, AF is a pain in the ass, even during daytime inside rooms that have no direct sunlight sometimes... you see what I mean. A fuckin selfie is no photography, or you "call it your focus in photography"...

When it comes to the 6D...
AF system is much better on the 70D already than on the 6D... if you need more reach, the 80D will be the way to go. If you need the fps, you either take the 7D mkII or the 80D... articulating screen for macros or photos from positions you can't look through your OVF? ByeBye 7D/6D... I could name more.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Tugela said:


> Consider this graphic:
> 
> http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Infographics-2015-1920_1080-700x394.jpg
> 
> In particular, the part showing the MILC bubble increasing on a yearly basis against the DSLR bubble. That is where the future is going. The really high end DSLRs are probably keeping their market share, but the low end ones are not. Those consumers are slowly seeping off into the MILC market.


except it doesn't take into account Sony going from 11% DSLR markethshare in 2013 to like .. almost 0% marketshare.


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

This camera has more slectable f8 AF points than 1D X? 8)


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Tugela said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



The graphic shows me several things, none of which are that people who would have bought slr's are not buying them to get mirrorless cameras in any serious numbers. The slr market has contracted severely, but those lost sales are not moving to mirrorless, that mirrorless market moved up a mere 200,000 units in two years! That is not a growth curve to be happy about.

Digital cameras are a mature technology, pretty much any camera sold in the last 5 years is good enough for most people so they don't need to buy another newer one, plus all phones have cameras and whilst we might be snobbish about their IQ the truth is, again for most people most of the time, they are plenty good enough and always with them.

The graphic does not illustrate that dslr buyers are bleeding to mirrorless, it shows there is a small market for mirrorless, a three times larger market for dslr's, and the camera market in general is contracting to a more historic level after a decade of substantial advances in technology.


----------



## xps (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > jebrady03 said:
> ...



27 AF points with F8 capability??? Do I understand this right? Damned, that would have been an very wellcome feature on my 7DIi, I bought some time ago. Just thinkk of using it on my 10-400 ii + 1.4x converter... or my 600mm with the 2x iii. :'( :'(


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I think this is the first announcement that hasn't been that exciting for me. It's a standard upgrade to the 70D after a couple years. Nothing major and unexpected. Depending on the price point, the 6D is a much better camera (all about that sensor performance) for the money. I'm guessing this camera will come out around $1100-1200? I'm only interested in ISO and noise performance tech from canon. All this WIFI, touch screen, fps, MP, etc... it's only a marketing factor. Technology is improving but canon hasn't exactly shown up with the most important aspect IMO: sensor tech. have my fingers crossed~


----------



## JBSF (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The main target buyer for the 80D is the same as that for the previous xxD models – xxxD owners looking to upgrade. In case it's escaped your attention, there are more xxxD owners out there than all MILCs combined, so it's a pretty large target demographic. Secondarily, it's targeted to owners of older xxD models 40/50/60D).
> ...




YHTBK. Times have indeed changed, and in the past six to eight years I have seen more people migrate to DSLR than before. I am a birder and spend time in the field with lots of other birders. Many of them use DSLRs, even if just for record shots. Of nearly thirty I know personally who use DSLRs, all but one use Canon; one uses Nikon. Virtually all of those people (myself included) use APS-C bodies. Of the ones I know who use Canon DSLRs, at least four have been considering an upgrade. One plans to upgrade from 50D, two from 60D, and one from 70D.

I know only one birder using M43. I do not know one who uses any other mirrorless system camera. I know several additional birders who use bridge cameras (a broad mix of Canon, Nikon, Panasonic, Sony, and Leica). Two who use 60D also use a cellphone for digiscoping. Not one person uses a phone or tablet handheld for photos.

I use 7D2, so I am not interested in the 80D. But if I were starting all over today, I would be very interested in the 80D. It looks like a supremely capable consumer body--clearly among the best choices anybody could make for the sorts of uses I have, given Canon's lens lineup. And don't kid yourself. Canon will sell huge numbers of the 80D.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Famateur said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Yes, it is my fault, I interpret stills with still pictures, like still life and landscape.

It is literally translated like that here. For example, I did not know that stills could include sports photography. Therefore I had no idea why people kept saying he needed AF tracking, high burst and image flicker compensation for still life.

Apparently stills means "pictures" for most, differentiating it from video.

My bad, I had no idea to be honest.

Also, I just realized why I kept bumping heads with someone on another site, now I want to go back in time and apologize to that person.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



privatebydesign said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > VirtualRain said:
> ...



it also doesn't show the Sony "net effect" of stopping shipping SLR's and shipping basically only mirrorless.

if you take into account that shift, it's pretty easy to see that neither is growing or remaining static.


----------



## VirtualRain (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



hubie said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



For many people, a decent photo I can share right now is far better than a great photo I can share when I get home from my trip. 

I think anyone moving to an entry-level DSLR is either looking for better image quality shooting creatively where the 6D excels or wildlife/birds/sports where the 7D excels. Sure, there are some exceptions where the mix of features, IQ, and price the 80D offers is appealing, but it's a niche within a niche. My only point remains that even if one can clearly articulate the market for this camera, it's tiny compared to many others.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Sniff... tears of joy. Never thought I would see the day, but the day has finally come and birders can rejoice! Also... Gomer is vindicated! Hootie-hoot! Hootie-hoot! Gonna make those owls a lot easier to photograph if these specs are true!


----------



## hubie (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > VirtualRain said:
> ...



One might agree on the fact, that the DSLR market is alot smaller than the phone photography market (in numbers at least). Else, you could possibly share your photos via NFC and mobile internet via your phone then? Well, when I think of photography, I don't think about the narcism of people that want to share their food or location they're at on the fly on instragram AND facebook AND google+ at the same time just eagerly waiting for feedback and comments/likes. That's not a hobby, that's a more a psychological condition (or going through puberty ^^).


----------



## Famateur (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Nininini said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



Was wondering if something was lost in translation!

Don't worry about it -- slang can be misunderstood easily if English is not your first language. Even then it can be a challenge sometimes (e.g. UK vs. American slang).

Yes, Stills = Pictures for most members of this forum, I believe.

Glad it's all cleared up now!


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



lastcoyote said:


> Count me in as another 5D III owner who's interested in adding this 80D to my kit.
> Will mainly dedicate it to macro work with my MP-E 65 lens.



When I used a 60D a few years back for 1-4x macro(reversing rings/extension tubes) work it was absolutely fantastic using the swivel screen with live view to get a good angle and idea of the exposure/manual focus. Highly recommend the xxD series for that.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



olix said:


> Lame, Canon!
> But we can see the bright side.
> As the most photographers/videographers migrate to Sony, Panasonic... all used Canon gear will get a lower price. We will see Canon bargains everywere!



Yeah, because most photographers and videographers are migrating to Sony and Panasonic. Sales figures be damned!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



AvTvM said:


> as so often with Canon: too little, too late. This should have been the 70D or even better, the 60D. Vari-angle touchscreen, decent AF module, WiFi, GPS, NFC built in and hopefully a halfway competitive sensor. Would have competed well against Nikon D7000/1000/7200.
> 
> In 2016? Just another boring old mirrorslapper.
> And yes, the same specs in an EOS-M4 would be fairly nice.



You are always such a joy to read. Days are so much brighter with your constant disappointment around... Eeyore. :'( If things are so awful in the Canon camp why do you stick around? I hear Sony and Nikon calling your name. Better run along now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The main target buyer for the 80D is the same as that for the previous xxD models – xxxD owners looking to upgrade. In case it's escaped your attention, there are more xxxD owners out there than all MILCs combined, so it's a pretty large target demographic. Secondarily, it's targeted to owners of older xxD models 40/50/60D).
> ...



What world are you living in? In this world (the real one, that is) dSLRs still outsell MILCs by 3:1. Sure, the ILC market as a whole is shrinking, smartphone cameras are far more popular and there's some market saturation as product refinements generally slow. 

20 years ago, you'd have seen more instamatic cameras than SLRs in the plaza at Notre Dame in Paris. Cheap (relatively) and available will always be more popular. 

Fewer customers are buying ILCs, but of those that are, Rebel/xxxD bodies comprise the largest segment (based on published data on dSLR vs ILC shipments, market share data, and a reasonable assumption supported by some limited data that entry-level bodies are the largest dSLR segment by far).


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



If you want to know what lost in translation really means try reading the comments here with google translation. 

 http://digicame-info.com/2016/02/eos-80d-3.html


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



jebrady03 said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > VirtualRain said:
> ...



BURN! ;D


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



dilbert said:


> What's not listed in the specifications (at least) is that the images show at least two new shooting modes - C1 & C2 - on the shooting mode dial. They're not present on the 70D.


the 70Das only 1 custom mode hence just the c not a c1 c2 or even a c3 like the 5dmk3

I will soon have a 5dmk3 in about 2 weeks and my 70d will be my back up camera


----------



## AWR (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Would the MILCfanbois please go shoot their (imagenary) MILC cameras, and stay the hell out of this forum.
You are so sorry sad little boys. Envy is such a sad thing.
If everything is great at "MILC" why are you here?
Childish.


----------



## slclick (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Ugh, I loathe the contempt for civil dialogue here. Not to mention the poor spelling 

This looks like a fine addition to the XXD line. Like ANY camera body, is it for everyone? No. None will ever be.


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> Refurb7 said:
> 
> 
> > VirtualRain said:
> ...



The 70D already interested me enough to buy it. And it's been excellent — I already listed its positives above. For what I paid, it's just fantastic (handling, AF, high ISO, battery life, viewfinder, etc.). I have more expensive Canon bodies, but the 70D is the absolute best value ($680USD from Canada, including shipping). Now the 80D comes along and it's even better. Wow! What's not to like? Some people have this strange idea that each new model has to be a compelling upgrade from the previous, making people rush out to replace their 2-year old cameras. That's silly. If the old model was excellent for its price (the 70D was) and the new model improves a bunch of things (the 80D does), then it's a win for the company and for potential buyers. Some people will buy it as their first camera, others will buy it as an upgrade/replacement, and others will buy it as a 2nd, 3rd, or 4th camera, or maybe for its video and swivel screen. It has something for many types of buyers and many kinds of shooting situations. The nature of DSLRs is that they're very flexible and adaptable to many types of photography, and thus appealing to many kinds of buyers.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Refurb7 said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > Refurb7 said:
> ...


Wise words.
Rarely see thoughts as sane in internet forums.

Welcome to Canonrumors.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

The post office just got a ton of letters of support from starving kids in 3rd world countries expressing their sympathy for those disappointed in yet another boring Canon camera. :-[ :-[


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Here are detailed specs of the camera:
http://digicame-info.com/2016/02/eos-80d-3.html

Looks like serious meh, a camera that should have been made 2 years back to compete with Nikon D7100. Today this camera is serious piece of garbage being dumped by Canon after snuffing drugs.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



slclick said:


> Ugh, I loathe the contempt for civil dialogue here. Not to mention the poor spelling
> 
> This looks like a fine addition to the XXD line. Like ANY camera body, is it for everyone? No. None will ever be.



*LOL! Wut du U meen, biyatch? Luuks fien 2 me! ;D :*

Yes, I agree. And I may very well buy an 80D myself! I was very impressed with the 70D. In fact, I might just buy another 70D cheap and then buy the 80D next Black Friday!

Oooh! 8)


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Chaitanya said:


> Here are detailed specs of the camera:
> http://digicame-info.com/2016/02/eos-80d-3.html
> 
> Looks like serious meh, a camera that should have been made 2 years back to compete with Nikon D7100. Today this camera is serious piece of garbage being dumped by Canon after snuffing drugs.


70D handily beat D7100 in almost every area. You can just buy 70D and save the money if that is all you need. 
Check this great Michael epic shootout.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOM4r1gxsbs


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



RustyTheGeek said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, I loathe the contempt for civil dialogue here. Not to mention the poor spelling
> ...


Same here. Next black friday, I will be buying refurbished 80D from Canon store. 10-18mm is another reason to stick with Canon for crop users.


----------



## Woody (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Luds34 said:


> I think the most interesting spec is the continuous shooting in liveview. It would seem clear that Canon is taking DPAF to the next level and working towards a day (not too far away) in which it will perform at the level of their standard PDAF. Once they (choose to?) do that, they can easily release mirrorless versions of their DSLRs if they want.



Yes, yes, yes...

The 80D has the best of DSLR and mirrorless worlds: 100% OVF, great DPAF in continuous mode, acceptable weight (can be lower), nice ergonomics, touchscreen for AF selection. These are specs that the D7200 (pathetic live view AF) and A6300 (awful ergonomics, no touchscreen, no OVF) can only dream of.

Let me see if I can find the camera for testing when it is released.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Woody said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the most interesting spec is the continuous shooting in liveview. It would seem clear that Canon is taking DPAF to the next level and working towards a day (not too far away) in which it will perform at the level of their standard PDAF. Once they (choose to?) do that, they can easily release mirrorless versions of their DSLRs if they want.
> ...


Built in flash commander (pop up flash firing external flash) compared to Sony a6000. Even rebels have it from t3i. Nikon pathetic live view AF is still like that even in D5 and D500.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Chaitanya said:


> Looks like serious meh, a camera that should have been made 2 years back to compete with Nikon D7100. Today this camera is serious piece of garbage being dumped by Canon after snuffing drugs.



Yep, that's exactly why Nikon has been losing dSLR market share, and Canon has gained. I think we know who's cognition is chemically altered...


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



ritholtz said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Here are detailed specs of the camera:
> ...


No 4K video
No Dual Sd Slots
No UHS-II compatibility
No USB 3.x
No Af linked spot metering

I see no reason to upgrade from 70D, I primarily shoot macro and Af upgrades are useless to me.


----------



## slclick (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



RustyTheGeek said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, I loathe the contempt for civil dialogue here. Not to mention the poor spelling
> ...



Don't get me started on all the 'If it isn't for me then it sucks!' posts.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



slclick said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



I got a good chuckle out of Don's "Canon's *******!" post earlier. That pretty much sums it up. And if this "mid-range not trying to be a pro camera but it should be anyway" lame-o new 80D doesn't have... oh, never mind. : :


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Chaitanya said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...


Fair enough. Even for users asking for more DR, can go with ML and gain some of it without upgrading to 80d. But you assertion of 80d competing with d7100 is not correct. 70d itself proved to be better than d7100 based on lot of parameters. Except dpr where they declared d7100 best crop camera over every other crop camera including 7d2. That being said other than poor live view AF and 1 raw file buffer, there is nothing much to differentiate them (70d and d7100).


----------



## lastcoyote (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



H. Jones said:


> lastcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in as another 5D III owner who's interested in adding this 80D to my kit.
> ...



I used to have a 40D for my macro work few years back and know that I like the APS-C sensor for real close macro shots. So the 80D with 24MP should be great.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



ritholtz said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...


Overall IQ from Nikon D7x00 is definitely better than equivalent Canon Eosx0D. Also in case of 80D reading the rumoured specs it feels like Canon is purposfully holding it back to protect its 7D markII. In this price range many cameras are doing 4K for two years now and I know a lot of youtubers who got rid of their canon bodies in favour of GH4. Even I wanted 4K as when I am out in field I can shoot videos of animals(amphibians, insects and reptiles) and crop in post if I wasnt able to get closer to subjects. 
Another complaint that I have with 60/70/80D is that D-Pad is too low and it isnt too comfortable to change af points. Position of D Pad on Nikons D7x00 feels a lot better. If Canon would have mkved that D-Pad upwards by 1/2" it would be ergonomically better.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Chaitanya said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...


Agree with you about overall IQ between D7X00 and D5x00 vs Canon equivalents. I think they are always going to be shade better considering small sensor differences and DR. DPR/Rishi summarised some where about these IQ differences between Nikon and Canon and Sony crop cameras. They are pretty good at studio tests and IQ determination.

Hopefully Canon is going to close DR differences. I do not know much about GH4. But stills you might have a problem with smaller sensor compared to Canon and Nikon crop sensors. I guess Samsung is the one made big breakthrough in terms of proper video quality but they ended up closing shop. I heard Sony video quality from crop sensor is also crap for serious users.

Regarding changing focus points, I use wheel to move side to side and D-pad to move it up and down. I am just very basic rebel user. Upgraded to 70D when Canon did deep discount sale. Grabbed 10-18mm and 55-250 STM lens in similar circumstances. For serious users, D-pad might be a problem

Any idea on HD video shooting feature on 80d. We might also see better video quality from 80D. Frankly best thing Canon does is, these amazing sales on refurbs once in awhile.


----------



## lucuias (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

Comparing to sony a6300,this is a piece of garbage .sigh


----------



## Famateur (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



lucuias said:


> Comparing to sony a6300,this is a piece of garbage .sigh



Dang.

I guess I better throw my 70D away because it's not even as good as this garbage 80D is rumored to be.

Guess I better throw away the tens of thousands of images I've taken with it, too, as they must be utter garbage (after all, you can't get good images from a piece of garbage).

Oh, crap!!! This means I have to call up my clients to inform them that the photos they were just so pleased with are actually crap because they come from the garbage progenitor of a yet-to-be-released garbage camera!

Can this day get any worse???

Aaaaaaahhhhhh!!! Save me, SoNikon -- you're my only hope!!!

Sheesh...

:


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



rrcphoto said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > jebrady03 said:
> ...



Yes, yes I did.
And my mind completely blanked those pictures out the moment I thought I saw a hint that a high end SL2 could be possible.
Which just goes to show that anyone can prioritize their dreams above reality (just like everyone who says that they "need" 14 stops of DR).


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



insanitybeard said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > wow, those fanboys are funny
> ...



Besides the fact that if it "was some years ago" he now knows absolutely nothing simply due to the rate technology changes.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



ritholtz said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...


Thanks to metabones and other speedbooster adaptors the small sensor of micro 4/3 didn't make too much difference for people who are shooting under controlled situation. For video shooters on Sony platform they either have to get A7s series or upgrade all the way up to their FS series of cameras. Even though on paper their A6x00 camera and others offer good video features, overall video quality is not upto mark.I know a couple of filmmakers from my part of the world who first started SLR video thanks to Canons 5D mark II but were put off by this Canon's stupidity of protecting their expensive cameras and have all now shifted to Panasonic Gh4, and Sony A7s for their video needs. Even if Canon improves the IQ on their cameras, their backward mentality of protecting expensive cameras is becoming a real pain in rearside and putting off a lot of users.


----------



## Woody (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Chaitanya said:


> Also in case of 80D reading the rumoured specs it feels like Canon is purposfully holding it back to protect its 7D markII.



7DM2 does not offer continuous AF in live view mode. 7DM2 LCD is non-articulate and has no touch screen capability.

If Canon is holding back 4k video, then Nikon is in the stone age as far as video and live view are concerned. 

We'll see if there is any improvement in the low ISO department for the 80D.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Chaitanya said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...


Nice pics. There is hope for better video quality. Canon actually talked down video quality of 5DS. But there are users who claimed 5DS 1080p is better than any Canon DSLR.


----------



## tlieser (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Chaitanya said:


> Here are detailed specs of the camera:
> http://digicame-info.com/2016/02/eos-80d-3.html
> 
> Looks like serious meh, a camera that should have been made 2 years back to compete with Nikon D7100. Today this camera is serious piece of garbage being dumped by Canon after snuffing drugs.



Well -- I've been taking pictures for the trash can with my 50D for the last few years (more than 150K) -- and I can't wait to be a happy 80D addict (do they add the drugs for free?).
Hand over the garbage.

P.S.: Most People don't even know how to use a camera beyond "Automatic"...


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*

I prefer the comments on Digicame.info, at least they are more original compared to the Sony fangays trolloling here: 



> It is all filled of APS-C Intermediate machine.
> 
> High sensitivity performance is like a foot, but it feels like as a step-up machines from Kiss is a fairly high satisfaction camera.





> 7D2 exceeded 27 points F8 correspondence is a surprise.
> Since the Canon product spec of the image using the mind always in high-end models, it is the happy news to come put the junior dominating senior function.
> Although F8 purchase of correspondence layers required to double-digit machine who will also feel me any are you only.
> Kana 7D2 comes in response at the farm up.


----------



## LDS (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



VirtualRain said:


> I think anyone moving to an entry-level DSLR is either looking for better image quality shooting creatively where the 6D excels or wildlife/birds/sports where the 7D excels.



The very fact you consider the 80D an "entry level" DSLR well shows your disdain for anything which is not a top-of-the-line camera or almost. The entry levels ones are the Rebel and 7xxD. The 80D is already in an more advanced class. People who already know what know (or believe to know) what kind of photography they want to do, may go directly to the 6D and 7D - which still are more expensive, and the 6D can't use the smaller, and somewhat less expensive EF-S lenses. And not everybody can easily spend some (or several) hundreds more for just a body - after all to exploit an SLR potential you essentially need lenses. Thus saving something on the body can let you afford another lens sooner. I still remember the times when I had to save carefully to afford my next purchase, and sometimes I had to accept compromises - better something less than nothing at all. It looks others were luckier, or prefer to forget...


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Woody said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Also in case of 80D reading the rumoured specs it feels like Canon is purposfully holding it back to protect its 7D markII.
> ...


Af point coverage unlike 7D mk2(nearly edge to edge) is going to be only across the middle of viewfinder(similar to Nikons D6x0/750). 
Af customisation and selection modes will be castrated and 80D wont get Spot or Group selection options
No Af linked spot metering(sadly this is lacking in 7D mk ii as well)
No dual Sd card slots(extremely useful for backups)
Gimped ergonomics, selecting af points using that Dpad is going to be pain in thumb. (Nikon has the Dpad in proper position). 
Sure 7D mk II lacks touchscreen but it was apprently done to improve ruggedness. 
Also if the rumours are true and Canon does release an update to 7D Mk2 then it might improve on those points..
Also Nikon will update their D7200 soon and they will make sure that it will have better feature set than 80D(atleast for the sake of marketing they will add 4K and boast about it). 

on a side note that 18-135mm lens is looking more interesting, it would be interesting to see how Canon develops the concept in future especially for mirrorless users.

digicame-info.com/2016/02/ef-s18-135mm-f35-56-is-usm-2.html


----------



## nhz (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



CanonFanBoy said:


> insanitybeard said:
> 
> 
> > nhz said:
> ...


the rate of technology changes at Canon? That was funny :


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



nhz said:


> the rate of technology changes at Canon? That was funny :



How true! "Highly INNOVATIVE Canon". Greatest achievements were 
a) introduction of direct print button
surpassed by 
b) abolishing diect print button.

In sensor tech? Not so much.


----------



## axtstern (Feb 17, 2016)

Now that this thread has killed my complete morning productivity it is time to say Thank you to all of you.

I feel really really well entertained.

Discussing the spec lists of a XXD on this Forum is for me what the last night of the prom must be for the Queens subject. A lot of spectacle about something new and unique and at the same time same Show laike last year.

Neuro and the other guys from the bridge Crew will remeber the battles raged when the Joystick disapeared on 60D release, the opinion wars when the 6D came out and had an AF that made the 60D look like a 1DX compared to a Instamatic in relation to the 6D.... and here we go again.
Remember him that can't be named Ankor... almost miss him in this discussion.

Now that the thread has reached 15 pages it is time to Launch the Boosters.
This 80D is supposed to have a MIC and a Headphone connector... such a feature (or the Absence of it) alone used to spark more emotions back in the days when the 5D and 5D2 were rumors.

Ah and the 27 AF sensors at F8 ? I'm not in the BIF Arena but should this not render a plenty of formerly very expensive Canon bodies obsolete?


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 17, 2016)

> Af point coverage unlike 7D mk2(nearly edge to edge) is going to be only across the middle of viewfinder(similar to Nikons D6x0/750).



How would you know? Have you seen a diagram of the AF point layout? Or are you guessing it is similar to the pre-1DX 1-series 45-pt oblong? I think you'd be very wrong in your presumption.



> How true! "Highly INNOVATIVE Canon". Greatest achievements were
> a) introduction of direct print button
> surpassed by
> b) abolishing diect print button.
> ...



I guess all those patents that make Canon consistently in the Top 2/3 worldwide for patents granted for many years, beating most US companies save for IBM, are all for printers eh?


----------



## Plainsman (Feb 17, 2016)

Why did Canon not provide f8 AF capability on this model?

They give us an excellent 100-400 II yet they seem to be year(s) away from producing a reasonably priced 24Mp crop camera capable of giving 560/8 AF with this lens.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 17, 2016)

Plainsman said:


> Why did Canon not provide f8 AF capability on this model?



See page one:



> AF 45 points (all points cross type). AF distance measuring point of maximum 27 points F8



The translator garbled it a bit, but it seems pretty clear that it will AF at f/8.


----------



## weixing (Feb 17, 2016)

Coldhands said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Canon not provide f8 AF capability on this model?
> ...


Hi,
27points at F8?? Wow... It's better than my 7D2 which only had one F8 AF point at the center... :'( 

Have a nice day.


----------



## MaximilianLange (Feb 17, 2016)

I have hoped for more. Very disappointing not to see much improved video features and fps in photo mode.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 17, 2016)

45af points on the 80d makes me look forward to the 6d replacement. 
The only disappointment in the 80d is that it sounds like it's the same sensor as the t6. The t6 has a great sensor, for sure, but it is still a year old. Also I could have hoped for more pixels although that's not a major gripe

Edit: I read those specs too fast, the 80d has a dpaf sensor while the t6's had CMOS hyprid AF III, so all bets are off, I'm eager to see how this one performs!


----------



## nightscape123 (Feb 17, 2016)

The AF system makes me optimistic about the 6D II. 

However this seems like a camera that is geared heavily towards video yet it lacks the very basic 4k video that even most cell phones can do these days. I don't understand the logic here. Who would buy a such an expensive video camera that can't even handle basic resolutions?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> However this seems like a camera that is geared heavily towards video yet it lacks the very basic 4k video that even most cell phones can do these days. I don't understand the logic here. Who would buy a such an expensive video camera that can't even handle basic resolutions?



You're right, just stick with your cell phone. They take great stills, too.


----------



## raptor3x (Feb 17, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> 45af points on the 80d makes me look forward to the 6d replacement.
> The only disappointment in the 80d is that it sounds like it's the same sensor as the t6. The t6 has a great sensor, for sure, but it is still a year old. Also I could have hoped for more pixels although that's not a major gripe



Seeing as how the 80D has DPAF, it's pretty much a guarantee that it's not the same sensor as the T6i/T6s.


----------



## tron (Feb 17, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> 45af points on the 80d makes me look forward to the 6d replacement.
> The only disappointment in the 80d is that it sounds like it's the same sensor as the t6. The t6 has a great sensor, for sure, but it is still a year old. Also I could have hoped for more pixels although that's not a major gripe


How do you know? Check updated page 1: "New 24.2MP APS-C CMOS sensor. Adopt a new miniaturization process"


----------



## midluk (Feb 17, 2016)

I hope that the BG-E14 battery grip of the 70D still fits. If that's the case, if the spread of the AF points is improved compared to the 70D and if it has significantly better noise performance I might be tempted to upgrade to the 80D.
But I will likely stick with my 70D and upgrade to FF once the 5D4 and 6D2 are introduced because there is no convincing EF-S standard zoom in the 24-70 (equivalent) range.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Chaitanya said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



Im actually enjoying your later replies, as the first ones were kind of ridiculous (this is garbage! who needs AF? Whaaaa??).

So if this camera completely spec-kills the 7d2, then what would that do to 7d2 sales, targeted at a particular market? You already answered that question. I and others certainly dont like canon's spec leveling to maintain their segments, but when people show a disdain for a body CLEARLY not meant for them, it gets wacky real fast.  I prefer Nikon's kitchen sink approach, but they,it is what it is.

The 70d was a fantastic, 'do everything, feature complete' machine (except that non live view focus...please fix), and the thumb-wheel placement is nowhere close to being a point of contention. Is the joystick better? Sure, but so is a 5d3 

There is no confirmation of the AF point spread, but hey, it's pretty darn crazy to complain about MORE AF POINTs, eh?

Two card slots? Would be nice, but not the end of the world, at all.

Im also pretty sure you understand that macro is a small slice of the community, no matter how awesome it is (nice pics)

Lastly for 4k, introducing that in a body level that many many wont use it -i figure- its a hit or miss. I cant call it. 

Anyways, with this 80D, i never need a rebel again. And my crash courses in videography will be supported by a mid tier body that fully embraces video. And it will cost less than a 7D2, +swivel screen, + potentially better sensor, etc....Scoooooooooorrrrrre! 

Cheers and beers


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 17, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> 45af points on the 80d makes me look forward to the 6d replacement.
> The only disappointment in the 80d is that it sounds like it's the same sensor as the t6. The t6 has a great sensor, for sure, but it is still a year old. Also I could have hoped for more pixels although that's not a major gripe



The 6D is the world's easiest camera to upgrade.

Terrible, Crap, soulless, incapacitated AF? check
Blackout times arguably too long for a full framer? check.
Ultra mushy joystick? OMG check
Ultra basic feature set? Check (for better or worse)

I didnt sell mine yet because that fantastic ISO. Colors or incredibly bold. But the sensor itself isnt that sharp either.

That said, a 6d2 will be a winner in every way beyond how canon sweats to keep it as a downtrodden full framer.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > However this seems like a camera that is geared heavily towards video yet it lacks the very basic 4k video that even most cell phones can do these days. I don't understand the logic here. Who would buy a such an expensive video camera that can't even handle basic resolutions?
> ...



I find it amusing that so many folks casually compare DSLR video to smartphone video as if Canon can simply add 4K video to a APS-C or FF sensor like it's no big deal. Correct me if I'm wrong here but achieving 4K video with outstanding quality out of a DSLR sensor is simply not equivalent to the task of achieving it with a tiny smartphone sensor where the quality won't be questioned. (Esp when the camera on a smartphone is a secondary feature behind the display, CPU, build design, etc.) There are some very intelligent folks on this forum that understand the sensor technology to a much higher degree than this EE engineering student turned IT technology graduate so I'll leave it to them to explain. But I'm guessing it has something to do with voltage, heat and the laws of physics.


----------



## Cory (Feb 17, 2016)

Way too many posts to read, but just on the basis of 17 pages - can't wait to upgrade my 70D to the 80D.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 17, 2016)

I see these posts "no one will want this junk 80D" as a married man ... ???

He looks at the nude models on the internet, and think about how your wife is fat and ugly. :-\ It displays their "superiority" to friends, he has a young and beautiful lover. :-*

It turns out that many of his friends prefer a woman "truth" that is loving, good bed, kitchen well, and treats him with respect and dedication. 8)

I think the scorned wife has many men wanting her. Not all men want a woman just beautiful on the outside (in the specification sheet).


----------



## Tiderace (Feb 17, 2016)

Major complaint about Canon from a 20 year professional loyal user who is leaving! Deliberate handicapping of cameras across the line. That is right on purpose. We are sick of it. Done. Over and out. Gone. Horse is out of the barn, left. 

!. Top of the line at the time 5D Mark iii did not even have clean HDMI out at first, finally did, but even then NO audio for god sake! It is 8 bit 422 where GH4 is 10 bit and 4K

2. 70D has NO HDMI out because it it crippled ON PURPOSE. Only alternative is Raw via firmware heist. This is just awful. It forces you to use highly compressed video which makes color grading extremely difficult and exposure modification iffy. It is wrong, wrong. 

3. No 4K even on there Cinema line until you get to 15000 dollars. What the heck is going on here. Yes they have one alternative now but it is a crazy mix of a camera video thingy for media web journalists supposedly and has a fixed lens so that is a loser right out of the gate. 

OMG I don't hate Canon, we use to love them. We have giant bucks tied up with them. But Sony thank you Sony how will allow us to use all our glass and sell our cameras and bye bye Cannon. That is right gone. 

So good luck Canon Rumors.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2016)

"If these specs are right, this camera is better than the 7D2"

"Canon is crippling their cameras to protect higher end models"

Anyone else notice the discrepancy?


----------



## Quackator (Feb 17, 2016)

Tiderace said:


> Major complaint about Canon from a 20 year professional loyal user who is leaving!



As a professional I would expect you to understand that 
there is more to a feature than just its label.




Tiderace said:


> 3. No 4K even on there Cinema line (...) But Sony thank you Sony (...)



Yes, Sony will gladly take your money and then teach you right.

Like.... UHD 4k with a data stream of just 100 Mbit isn't even near
the DCI 4k at 800 Mbit that the 1D-X MkII delivers.

Surprise, surprise.....


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 17, 2016)

Tiderace said:


> Major complaint about Canon from a 20 year professional loyal user who is leaving! Deliberate handicapping of cameras across the line. That is right on purpose. We are sick of it. Done. Over and out. Gone. Horse is out of the barn, left.



a 20 year professional that obviously used canon for stills, and you're just griping about video.. got it.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 17, 2016)

Tiderace said:


> Major complaint about Canon from a 20 year professional loyal user who is leaving! Deliberate handicapping of cameras across the line. That is right on purpose. We are sick of it. Done. Over and out. Gone. Horse is out of the barn, left.
> 
> !. Top of the line at the time 5D Mark iii did not even have clean HDMI out at first, finally did, but even then NO audio for god sake! It is 8 bit 422 where GH4 is 10 bit and 4K
> 
> ...



Are we just at predictions of doom right now? Or should I bring out the Squirrel?


----------



## slclick (Feb 17, 2016)

Why would anyone think the latest incarnation of the XXD line is when Canon would make some sort of evolutionary leap as opposed to an approach we all know them for (and most, appreciate)? Go ahead jump ship, the battery door might hurt as it slaps you in the arse... who makes the best glass baby? Not your ideal sensor spec'd, video perfect world, Chapter 11 Sony. 

How many keyboards have been cracked in anger over this release? lol


----------



## nightscape123 (Feb 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > However this seems like a camera that is geared heavily towards video yet it lacks the very basic 4k video that even most cell phones can do these days. I don't understand the logic here. Who would buy a such an expensive video camera that can't even handle basic resolutions?
> ...



More and more people are. Even some wedding photographers are switching over to cell phones now.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



ashmadux said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...


I know unlike big shooter, I fall into even smaller niche of market. 
Dual memory slots aren't the end of the world, but for me it serves a practical purpose: 1st backup(in case I am out alone in field) 2nd: Usually I can give card to my friend who can photograph subjects and help in reducing stress on animal as I don't have to photograph again.
70D inherited AF module from 7D but its AF point spread is not as wide as 7D's was. I suspect even with 80D that AF point spread is not going to be edge to edge. I have been using 70D for last two years, but I have never faced problem with AF. I works perfectly for me, although most of the times I use it lenses stopped down to f11 and slower.
I am not saying Canon should take kitchen sink approach like Sony, but the AF linked spot metering(already present on 1D series), dual memory card slots are reasonable expectations from a camera of this price bracket.
From all the specs(body and lens) that have been leaked it seems like a this is a camera Canon is targeting towards video shooters. Again in 2016 Canon doesnt make a 1200$ camera that shoots 4k is going to be a big sore point from marketing perspective. In a few months when Nikon releases their D7300 or 7500 Nikon sure will make sure to point this shortcoming. I wanted 4K for the ability to crop in post, as most of my subjects(male frogs and toads calling for females) are shy and I can't get close enough even with Sigma 150mm macro.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



ritholtz said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...


Thanks, that frog photos was shot with my friends D7200. And there are situation like those where those Dual SD slots are lifesaver for us. I really hope that for Canon's sake 4K video for 80D is just firmware limitation which Canon can lift later on.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 17, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...


  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2016)

9VIII said:


> Tiderace said:
> 
> 
> > Major complaint about Canon from a 20 year professional loyal user who is leaving! Deliberate handicapping of cameras across the line. That is right on purpose. We are sick of it. Done. Over and out. Gone. Horse is out of the barn, left.
> ...


this is too nuts for squirrels


----------



## NancyP (Feb 17, 2016)

I will be very curious to see what the new sensor manufacturing process does.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Tiderace said:
> ...


perhaps we should try


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...


nesting


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 17, 2016)

Tiderace said:


> Major complaint about Canon from a 20 year professional loyal user who is leaving! Deliberate handicapping of cameras across the line. That is right on purpose. We are sick of it. Done. Over and out. Gone. Horse is out of the barn, left.
> 
> !. Top of the line at the time 5D Mark iii did not even have clean HDMI out at first, finally did, but even then NO audio for god sake! It is 8 bit 422 where GH4 is 10 bit and 4K
> 
> ...



"Canon is crippling their cameras to protect higher end models"

This nonsense about "crippling" goes round and round on the Internet. So-called crippling is called building for a price, and every business does it, including photographers. 

Photographers show amazing hypocrisy here. Whether your clients pay you $500, $1000, $2500, $5000 or $10000, do they get the exact same service/products? Of course they don't. So you are "crippling" your cheaper services/products on purpose to "protect" your more expensive services/products. You don't give away the store. But when you give less for less money, you don't call it "crippling". You call it good business.

So go to Sony and put up with their ergonomics, menus, flash, lens system, battery life, repair service (actually 3d party), etc. Of course, Sony may give you some extra feature. They absolutely should — to make up for their other deficiencies. But they don't give away the store either. They give something extra, but you'll pay with other compromises.


----------



## Berty Rampkin (Feb 17, 2016)

I would be surprised if Canon did not put 4k the 80D - I mean it would be typical cunning Canon if they put 
4k into a crop body with poor low light noise performance, 1 SD slot and poor battery performance with 9 focus points, one centre cross type and like 3fps

Give me a job at Canon!


----------



## crashpc (Feb 17, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> Tiderace said:
> 
> 
> > Major complaint about Canon from a 20 year professional loyal user who is leaving! Deliberate handicapping of cameras across the line. That is right on purpose. We are sick of it. Done. Over and out. Gone. Horse is out of the barn, left.
> ...



Not valid. There are many features to enable "just like that" without more expensive HW.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Chaitanya said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...


Someone called Paul on POTN, makes amazing macro pics with 70D. You should check out 70D thread on that website.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 17, 2016)

crashpc said:


> Refurb7 said:
> 
> 
> > "Canon is crippling their cameras to protect higher end models"
> ...



And you know this because you are a camera designer/engineer? 

Plus, your "point" is a complete non-sequitur. Try reading Refurb7's comments about photographers offering their own product differentiation based on price. Give me an example of one business that does not differentiate between various levels of products.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...



Exactly. So leave this dump behind and head on over to iPhoneRumors.com. When you deliver your wedding stills and 4K video shot with a smartphone to the bride and she punches you in the face then sues for damages, don't blame us.

Have a nice life!


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 17, 2016)

crashpc said:


> Refurb7 said:
> 
> 
> > Tiderace said:
> ...



your point is invalid.

do you think that Windows features in different editions .. could not be enabled "just like that" without expensive HW?

it's very common across multiple industries to reduce featureset to go with various price targets. in alot of cases where it's simply not just machinery, this is defined by firmware or software. because it's the most cost effective way of doing it.

also do you think that Nikon could enable AEB on their lower end models .. "just like that"?


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


It is *macrumors.com*. In case if he is seriously searching for it.


----------



## lucuias (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Famateur said:


> lucuias said:
> 
> 
> > Comparing to sony a6300,this is a piece of garbage .sigh
> ...



My work involve photography & Videography at the same time.It is 2016,I am expecting 4k video from canon.Sony & Panasonic can do it.Why not Canon?No I am not asking for DCI 4k 800mps bit rate as what 1dxII offering ,but just as the competitor offering UHD 4k 100mps bit rate since 80D is for enthusiastic. 
Don't get offended,I am not saying your photos with Canon 70D is a garbage ,after all camera it is just a tools.like a brush for an artist,ofcourse there are good brush and bad brush. No doubt a good artist could make a fantastic art work with a bad brush,but with a good brush,he can just can make a better art work .At the same time,he can focus on creativity instead of fiddling with his bad brush.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 17, 2016)

And yet again, a juicy new camera rumor stirs the CR pot!! LOL! Love it!! 

It makes me think of the Star Trek movie where Scotty (Simon Pegg) exclaims, _"I love this ship!"_ after Kirk and Spoke duke it out on the bridge.


----------



## lucuias (Feb 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



With a good light and nice environment,No doubt my Samsung note4 does deliver a beautiful video.Though it has some limitation when :-
-Needs of shallow depth of field
-Interchangeable lens 
-low light
-battery life

Combining using DSLR on monopod and slider while my Samsung note 4 attached on a hand held gimbal for movement and wide and shot,I belief my bride's won't even aware that was taken with Samsung note 4.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 17, 2016)

One good thing about this thread: It brings out the true character of contributing* members. Good gravy...

Canon produces a successor to an amateur/enthusiast camera with (rumored) specs that give some pleasing -- and even significant -- enhancements, and some react as if they'd just been cheated out of their life savings!

What an entitled world it portrays with such bitter complaining that a mid-tier amateur/enthusiast camera doesn't have more features intended for professionals. 

Let's get real: Businesses segment their product lines to cater to various markets with differing needs and budgets. This is often done largely through differentiation of feature set.


If all Canon made was the 1D, it would forfeit revenue from lower-budget markets. 
If all Canon made was Rebels, it would abandon the professional market and associated revenue.
If all Canon made was the 1D priced like a Rebel, it would forfeit revenue professionals are able to justify as business expense.

Each of the above scenarios results in lower revenue -- likely low enough to no longer support the business.

Therefore, Canon created product lines to target markets between Rebel and 1D. There is some overlap, but it's fairly clear which cameras are aimed at which markets. If you don't fit one of those markets, it doesn't mean Canon's market data is wrong. Wishing a lower-tier product had more upper-tier features does not make it poor business practice, either. Company A may segment its product lines differently than Company B. That doesn't make one company wrong, either. 


Speaking of upper-tier features and generational improvements, let's just look at how "garbage" this amateur/enthusiast camera really is:


Resolution goes from 20.2 to 24.2MP? Healthy upgrade.
AF Points go from 19 to 45, all cross-type? Healthy upgrade.
AF at F8 goes from 0 to 27 AF points? Healthy upgrade.
AF down to -3EV? Healthy upgrade.
Continuous AF in Live View goes from 0FPS to 5FPS? Healthy upgrade.
Added Anti-Flicker feature of 7DII and 5DS? Healthy upgrade.
Added time-lapse? Healthy upgrade.
New vibration control mirror/shutter mechanism? Healthy upgrade.
Added headphone jack and HDMI? Healthy upgrade.
Digic 5+ to Digic 6? Healthy upgrade.

Considering the capabilities of this camera (and even its predecessor), perhaps the heartburn is Canon's fault after all -- for making such an amazing, feature-rich product for this price point.**

Just think of all the things that have trickled down from higher-tier bodies, features that used to be "professional." I have no doubt the 80D will do exactly what it was positioned to do in the market. That's good news for customers in ANY market segment. 

True pros and realistic enthusiasts will buy the best camera they can afford while accepting the limitations if their budget doesn't support the very best money can buy. It's perfectly healthy to be disappointed if a desired feature is missing (for me, that's exposure compensation when using Auto-ISO in full manual mode). Moaning and ranting ad nauseam about it -- not so much. 

</soapbox>


_* I use that term VERY loosely._
_
** Anybody else remember all the predictions of doom and subsequent complaining that the 70D would be $1,500-1,700 at launch? Then it came in at $1,199. Then I waited a couple months and got it for $1,050._


----------



## Famateur (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



lucuias said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > lucuias said:
> ...



You make some reasonable points, and no offense was taken. 

That said, if there are products (like the GH4) that already have the features you need, why not buy (or save up for) them?

Perhaps the GH4 doesn't produce the stills features you're after?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2016)

lucuias said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...



Well, yes...church interiors are always brightly lit so you should do very well with your Samsung and no doubt the brides will be just thrilled with the resulting video footage.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 17, 2016)

Famateur said:


> One good thing about this thread: It brings out the true character of contributing* members. Good gravy...
> 
> Canon produces a successor to an amateur/enthusiast camera with (rumored) specs that give some pleasing -- and even significant -- enhancements, and some react as if they'd just been cheated out of their life savings!
> 
> ...



Well said! I will be pleased to own an 80D.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Feb 17, 2016)

Interesting camera but, as a 70D owner, I think I can wait (at least) for the 90D. 
How many of us 70Ders will upgrade?


----------



## tron (Feb 17, 2016)

JohanCruyff said:


> Interesting camera but, as a 70D owner, I think I can wait (at least) for the 90D.
> How many of us 70Ders will upgrade?


Many say they will not upgrade but I believe that finallymore than few succumb to the temptation 8)

Just my opinion...


----------



## nvsravank (Feb 17, 2016)

Best of Luck Tiderace. Enjoy your shiny new Sony toys and make some good work.

While i wish you best wishes, I am confused how you can even complain about these things.

1. When 5D Mark III came in 2012 4K was not in any DLSR / Phone as far as i know. It was just coming in and the TVs were in the 20K price range. It was not mainstream (4K is not mainstream even now).
GH4 came out in 2014. Are you seriously complaining that Cannonw as not able to give you functionality 2 years after release? Do you stop to consider they might not be able to do it. Even ML cant do 4K on 5D Mark III. That is not even going into the argument of why should Canon give that for free. 

2. I will agree, 70D not having HDMI out is intentional. Is it wrong for you - I am assuming yes since you are so passionate about it. Is it wrong for Canon - A few of us argue that it is not. I think i saw a previous post that explains the points about business and how Sony can have a different plan for business. In this case Sony seems to be what you want right now. So good luck to you again.

3. Canon has never been accused of being too fast to market. They take their time and do a pretty good job. Are they late tot he party? Always (atleast nowadays). Is it done well and meets the needs of the niche being targeted? Arguably yes from the market shares and sales figures.



Tiderace said:


> Major complaint about Canon from a 20 year professional loyal user who is leaving! Deliberate handicapping of cameras across the line. That is right on purpose. We are sick of it. Done. Over and out. Gone. Horse is out of the barn, left.
> 
> !. Top of the line at the time 5D Mark iii did not even have clean HDMI out at first, finally did, but even then NO audio for god sake! It is 8 bit 422 where GH4 is 10 bit and 4K
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2016)

unfocused said:


> crashpc said:
> 
> 
> > Refurb7 said:
> ...


EXACTLY!

What are the system constraints for program storage. Do you have space to include every conceivable piece of code, or do you have to pick and choose? What is the computing load? Is the sensor read by the pixel, by the row, or by the column....that can change how fast you read your video..... and what is the codec? How big is the buffer? What is the processor architecture and how many bits wide is it and how many cores? What is the future architecture going to be and is the new feature to just be for this and future models, or is it to be rewritten to handle old stuff too....

If you know all that and take a few years studying the code, then you are in a position to comment on what features are there and which are not.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> However this seems like a camera that is geared heavily towards video yet it lacks the very basic 4k video that even most cell phones can do these days. I don't understand the logic here. Who would buy a such an expensive video camera that can't even handle basic resolutions?


Because it's a stills camera that just happens to shoot video......


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 17, 2016)

Chiming in just for the hell of it before signing off for a while: 

This makes me really excited for what the 7d3 will bring to the table. If the 80D has this many points that can AF at f/8, I have to assume 7d3 will have more than center point, at least. And it seems to be a correlation between f/8 sensitive points and points that can AF at EV-3 with an f/2.8 lens. Add to that a few extra MP, and as long as it comes out before the 90D does, I will definitely replace both my 7d bodies with the mk3 version ASAP. The 80D is tempting, but I know if I jump on that ship I'll regret it as soon as the 7d3 comes out...


----------



## hubie (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Chaitanya said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



You have a point with the dual SD card slot that is missing. The rest is mostly irrelevant. You can select groups of AF-points, for the very rare clientel, that has to change single AF-points on the fly and can't do it with the two wheels, they should go for another camera... noone ever said the 80D is the camera for everyone ~. I wont buy it though, because a 70D is still fine for me. I don't see how a future update of a camera from another manufacturer that has it's downside, too (dual pixel AF equivalent missing for example?) will make this 80D any worse... else you can't use your Canon lenses with a Nikon. That said...


----------



## Famateur (Feb 17, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Well said! I will be pleased to own an 80D.



Thanks! Obviously, brevity is not my strong suit!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2016)

bseitz234 said:


> Chiming in just for the hell of it before signing off for a while:
> 
> This makes me really excited for what the 7d3 will bring to the table. If the 80D has this many points that can AF at f/8, I have to assume 7d3 will have more than center point, at least. And it seems to be a correlation between f/8 sensitive points and points that can AF at EV-3 with an f/2.8 lens. Add to that a few extra MP, and as long as it comes out before the 90D does, I will definitely replace both my 7d bodies with the mk3 version ASAP. The 80D is tempting, but I know if I jump on that ship I'll regret it as soon as the 7d3 comes out...


+1


----------



## JBSF (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



ritholtz said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...



I have never tried pulling a still from a video, so I can't comment on the advantages of that for closeup work, nor on its quality or lack thereof. I do shoot a lot of insects with 7D and 100mm macro in open daylight (and sometimes with Panasonic G3 and 100-300 on an extension tube), and I have often achieved results at least as good as those posted as examples here. There is nothing unusual about my photos, and a great many photographers have posted work of this sort on the 'net. Many of them use 7D, some have used 70D, still others have used Rebels, 5D2, 5D3, and other bodies. Shooting in bursts is a good strategy to capture a sharply focused image of a rapidly moving insect such as a nectaring butterfly. For my purposes, the 80D would be a superb tool, though I have no plans to buy one.

So just out of curiosity, what is the advantage of a video still over a much larger file obtained by shooting a burst?


----------



## unfocused (Feb 17, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > Chiming in just for the hell of it before signing off for a while:
> ...



Unfortunately, we are probably at least a year away from a 7DIII (at a minimum). Still, the 7DII remains a great and very competitive camera, so no complaints here.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > bseitz234 said:
> ...


Yes, I love the 7D2 and no way would an 80D tempt me.... but unlike those people delusional enough to think that lower model's features are deliberately suppressed to protect higher models, I see some really nice stuff being introduced here and look forward to seeing them on the 7D3.... I see the 80D as a test-bed for future 7D3 features 

That said, if my 7D2 was stolen, I would seriously consider the 80D as a filler until the 7D3 came out. There are rumors of 7D3 prototypes in the field so that meshes with the year to year-and-a-half timeframe to see the 7D3.


----------



## CapturingLight (Feb 17, 2016)

This looks like a great upgrade to my t4i. A few requests for speculation  

The rumor states: 
_Four of the AF area selection modes, including a new “L zone AF”_
Any guesses as to what modes these are? Does anyone think that spot af may be one of these? As for L zone is that likely to describe the shape and how would that be useful?

I am a little disappointed by the lack of mention of GPS, with Wifi and NFC does anyone think that Cannon would do something crazy like pull GPS info from your phone to attach to the photo?


----------



## Jopa (Feb 17, 2016)

7560 pixels RGB sensor? That can't be right...


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 17, 2016)

Jopa said:


> 7560 pixels RGB sensor? That can't be right...



if it's not supporting iTR - then sure it can and probably is right.


----------



## Cory (Feb 17, 2016)

OK, so should I replace my 70D with it? I need to know now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2016)

Cory said:


> OK, so should I replace my 70D with it? I need to know now.



Yes. Or no. You get to decide!


----------



## unfocused (Feb 17, 2016)

I bought a 70D when I thought I would be doing more video. (Fortunately for me, the demand for stills work has been so great that I haven't really needed to concentrate on video) I did shoot enough video on the 70D to know it is very serviceable and in my opinion much more suited to video than either the 5D or 7D.

So, I was very interested in seeing what the 80D would offer. I thought Canon might stun everyone by offering 4K, but didn't expect it. I tend to believe the more technically-minded persons on this forum who say that offering quality 4K on a DSLR is a lot harder than most armchair experts think.

Anyway, I think this new 80D is a nice upgrade for both stills and video. Certainly the addition of a headphone jack was overdue and will greatly increase the usability of the camera for video. I notice that the new 18-135 USM lens continues to offer the "dynamic IS" that was included in the 18-135mm STM lens. This is an often overlooked feature that definitely helps shoot more stable video at the wider end. Combined with the new zoom dock, the lens and camera should be a great combination for people who need to produce quality video on a budget. 

People on this forum tend to forget that the vast majority of video being shot today is published online, where 4K is just not needed. (4K would be very useful for editing as it makes cropping, zoom effects and stabilization in post-production much easier, but for the final product, it's not really needed in most cases).

It appears the DSLR future (at least in Canon's eyes) is in specialization. The 80D is a great video DSLR that will also shoot excellent stills, the 7DII is a pro-level sports and bird stills camera that can shoot good video. The 5DIII is a great all-around general purpose, affordable workhorse that excels at events and weddings. The 1DX II, is a photojournalist and sports photographer oriented camera that can do everything, including 4K video. The 6D is an affordable introduction to full-frame for portrait and landscape photographers and the Rebel series offers plenty of choices for those who must select a camera by price point. 

All-in-all this seems like a smart strategy for Canon.


----------



## j-p (Feb 17, 2016)

JohanCruyff said:


> Interesting camera but, as a 70D owner, I think I can wait (at least) for the 90D.
> How many of us 70Ders will upgrade?



If it reviews as well as it specs, I'll upgrade from my 70D. As a bird shooter with the Canon 100-400 II, I'd love the f/8 AF with a 1.4TC. But I want the vari-angle screen as well for astro, down low shots, and some video.


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 17, 2016)

crashpc said:


> Refurb7 said:
> 
> 
> > Tiderace said:
> ...



OK, let's see. A photographer does a family portrait session. Uploads it to an online gallery with a shopping cart feature. Clients can purchase individual prints in different sizes, the bigger ones costing more money. Now the photographer could — "just like that" — set up the gallery with free downloading of individual digital files, or the complete set of digital files, in low-res, medium-res, or high-res. It's just a checkbox on the set-up page of the online gallery. So, you're saying, because the photographer can do that "just like that" he should DO IT "just like that" — basically give away the store. This is what professional photographers do? There's no difference in price between getting an individual 4x6" print and the whole portrait session as high-res digital files?


----------



## Cory (Feb 17, 2016)

While we're at it - can I safely buy the original 100-400 and not really miss much over the version II?


----------



## hubie (Feb 17, 2016)

Cory said:


> While we're at it - can I safely buy the original 100-400 and not really miss much over the version II?



different forum would be adequate I guess. The 100-400 II is a lot better (in terms of IS, zoom mechanism, sharpness etc.).


----------



## nightscape123 (Feb 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I'm sorry you are so angry but I am simply telling you what the trend is and what is starting to happen:

http://blog.kennykim.com/2012/05/iphone-wedding-photography-101.html
https://fstoppers.com/wedding/entire-wedding-shot-iphone-and-processed-using-instagram-5286
http://www.boredpanda.com/iphone-wedding-photography-sephi-bergerson-india/

I'm sure there are more, but no longer do you need an outdated crippled camera system that uses tech from 10 years ago, when cell phones have better options available. I have no idea why canon is choosing to cripple their new camera, but as long as they continue to do so the trend will continue, with cell phones increasingly replacing DSLR's.


----------



## Otara (Feb 17, 2016)

"Just to be clear, I was not the lead photographer for this wedding. Anyone interested in having iPhone photography for your wedding day, should still hire a main professional first. This is a great addition/compliment to your wedding day experience, but should not replace the main photographer – at least for now)"

“Daytime pictures were fantastic, but the night still remained a bit tricky”

And various other comments making it clear this is more an alternative or project to be 'different' rather than a replacement.


----------



## JBSF (Feb 17, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...




If the quality of these images makes you happy, then all power to you. When I was a kid, people shot their families' weddings with Instamatics and were satisfied with the results. I for one would not use a phone if I had the option to use a big honkin' DSLR with a great lens.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



rrcphoto said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Consider this graphic:
> ...



The DSLR market has shrunk a lot more than 11% since 2013. It dropped 9% in 2015 alone. Even if the entire Sony DSLR market evaporated, Canikon lost even more.

MILC sales on the other hand are slowly increasing at the same time DSLRs are tanking. 

Percentage of MILC sales normalized against DSLRs:
2013: 23.1%
2014: 30.1%
2015: 34.4%

See a trend? This is only going to continue, and the sluggish tech advancements Canikon are making relative to what we see in MILCs sure as hell is not going to reverse that trend.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...



LOL. Sure, a trend. Canon stock is up 1.5% today, that's a trend, too. :

I'm not angry, just amused at your ludicrous premise.


----------



## AWR (Feb 17, 2016)

Tugela and nightscape123, you are the truth behind specs and stats.
You see, the little dog always barks.
Here you are, in Canon DSLR talk.
Why, I can't understand, other than small-d*ck syndrome, envy, fixation or some other mental problem.

If you are so happy with your MILC, why are you here?


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Tugela said:


> See a trend? This is only going to continue, and the sluggish tech advancements Canikon are making relative to what we see in MILCs sure as hell is not going to reverse that trend.


except one small fact. the mirrorless marketshare grew less than the offset of sony dropping DSLR's.

2015 - 25.6%
2014 - 23.5%
2013 - 18.9%
2012 - 20.1%

different of marketshare is far less than the delta of Sony's 11% marketshare.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 17, 2016)

I think SonyRumors and MirrorlessRumors forums should be very boring. Who can support a place full of people satisfied with their cameras, it has every imaginable resource, and never disappoint, never lose focus, never lack DR. 8)

On the other hand, CanonRumors is fun. See people complaining constantly about their cameras disabled, they can not do any useful picture. ;D


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...




I laughed too. However, I made the mistake and googled "iphone wedding photography", it is a bit scary. The top link was an entire wedding shot with an iphone. The lack of subject isolation really starts to hurt my eyes after a while. And if the iphone wasn't enough, post processing with instagram for the final touch... ouch!

Be sure to follow that up with "8 Essential Tips For Beautiful iPhone Wedding Photography".


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Tugela said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



I'd rather use any DSLR than any MILC, with the possible exception of a Leica M. Every MILC I've tried has been terribly compromised in one way or another. Muddled ergonomics, poorly designed menus, lousy flash options, etc. Any Canon DSLR, from the Rebel series on up, feels better in the hand and is faster to set up and use than any MILC from Sony, Panasonic, Olympus or Fuji. 

I'm happy to see Canon deliver an 80D with a great set of improvements over their excellent 70D. Canon is delivering very functional & refined products, with uniquely useful tech advancements like anti-flicker reduction. Sony is held up as the paragon of tech advancement, but flubbed the grip on all of their first generation of the A7 series, and even built a weak lens mount on some of them. Those are basic failures. Low-light AF on the A7II was embarrassing. Fuji is just getting around to adding a joy-stick AF-controller to their X-series — a huge breakthrough in Fuji-land — but their image quality is not as good as Canon's. Olympus has the absolute worst menu system of any camera maker, and their sensors are tiny compared to Sony's.

You're right about the trend, of course, and I'm sure it's a big worry for Canon. But as a photographer, I don't care whether the rest of the world uses DSLRs or MILCs, as long as Canon/Nikon/anybody keep making some decent DSLRs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



rrcphoto said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > See a trend? This is only going to continue, and the sluggish tech advancements Canikon are making relative to what we see in MILCs sure as hell is not going to reverse that trend.
> ...



Also consider – we've seen Canon's 'sluggish' advancements in mirrorless, one line of bodies and a handful of lenses. Without really trying, Canon is in 3rd for MILC market share. So if the trend continues and mirrorless becomes the major segment of ILCs, it seems quite likely that Canon would shift resources and simply continue their domination of the ILC market.


----------



## TeT (Feb 17, 2016)

@tugela

Your comments and assertions are not matched by the chart. Are you reading a different chart or are you making %^&$ up?


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 17, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...


My guess is, he doesn't even know it is a fixed aperture lens. Users are taking pics wide open all the time. There is no stopping down to increase sharpness.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 17, 2016)

Not the right thread for this discussion, but since it's pretty much gone off the rails anyway...

One reason for the popularity and experimentation with iPhone photography at weddings and other events is because of the way Canon, Nikon and Sony have all utterly failed their customers by refusing to keep up with the explosion of social media.

I know the wedding photographers hate it when I say this, but brides will increasingly expect that at least a portion of their wedding pictures will be posted online to social media within minutes of the ceremony ending. Sorry, but that's the age we live and if you aren't prepared to adapt, you can expect that your competition will.

Go back and take another look at this presentation, which has previously been discussed before: https://youtu.be/bfCJDIf-NeA It is absolutely undeniable that the single greatest failure among all the camera manufacturers today has been their pathetic approach to internet connectivity. It's costing all professional photographers money and time and there is no excuse for it.

Okay, back to your regularly schedule discussion of really significant topics like dynamic range (And yes, that's a sarcastic comment)


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Not the right thread for this discussion, but since it's pretty much gone off the rails anyway...
> 
> One reason for the popularity and experimentation with iPhone photography at weddings and other events is because of the way Canon, Nikon and Sony have all utterly failed their customers by refusing to keep up with the explosion of social media.
> 
> ...


I agree....

Internet connectivity does suck from all brands.....

Very often at work I need to send pictures "back to the shop". It galls me to place the 7D on the ground, pick up an iPhone, take the picture, and send it back. Yes, it is "good enough", sometimes..... I would love to see a quality WiFi interface and the ability to dump the files back to a network drive...


----------



## Etienne (Feb 17, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...



Did the "iPhone wedding" include free tats and nose-pins to commemorate the event?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh, and this is a trend, too... :

http://bridalguide.com/blogs/bridal-buzz/bizarre-wedding-news


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 17, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Not the right thread for this discussion, but since it's pretty much gone off the rails anyway...
> 
> One reason for the popularity and experimentation with iPhone photography at weddings and other events is because of the way Canon, Nikon and Sony have all utterly failed their customers by refusing to keep up with the explosion of social media.
> 
> ...



You raise a good point, but I've been moving towards implementing sports photography techniques for weddings. In such a situation it's not hard to have a laptop and remote wifi connection (such as the Jetpacks my paper uses) or even just stop at a Starbucks/McDonalds afterwards to process out a few pictures and get them to the client. I don't think there's any in-camera wifi feature that would satisfy me if I knew I could carefully process them and export them in Lightroom instead of throwing up .jpgs.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Feb 17, 2016)

lucuias said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...


really you dreaming I have the note 4 it takes passable video in a pinch not for something like a wedding


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 17, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Not the right thread for this discussion, but since it's pretty much gone off the rails anyway...
> 
> One reason for the popularity and experimentation with iPhone photography at weddings and other events is because of the way Canon, Nikon and Sony have all utterly failed their customers by refusing to keep up with the explosion of social media.
> 
> ...



Some brides do and some don't. Some don't want to be online at all, and they put that into their contract. For the ones that want their photos on social media within minutes, there are wedding guests and family members happy to *saturate* social media instantly. You haven't notice this?

I haven't heard of any clients demanding photos online "within minutes" from their pro wedding photographer. So I don't see that as some big failing for camera makers. Most wedding photographers provide some preview photos within a few days anyway. Some go so far as to provide a "same day edit". Some even do a same day slideshow — and show the pics at the reception!

That said, I can transfer pics from my Canons to my phone and to social media pretty easily if I have to (but I don't have to).


----------



## slclick (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't shoot weddings but have many friends and colleagues who do and social media is not 'a thing' as the above poster stated, everyone else at the ceremony and reception is covering that. In fact my film shooting friends are getting more and more business than ever. Oh and for the record, this is Northern Utah, no shortage of wedding work.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Tugela said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



I'm not sure where this data come from & what "normalized against DSLRs" means? The CIPA data shows that for 2015 the total of all non-reflex shipments (mostly mirrorless cameras) represented only 25% of all interchangeable lens cameras. DSLR's account for the other 75%. The world is not uniform in its adoption of mirrorless. In Japan mirrorless is 40% of all ILC while in the U.S. mirrorless is a far less relevant 17%. For 2016 CIPA forecasts a 5.3% drop in all ILC's and 7.8% drop in lenses for ILC's. For the public they don't split that out as DSLR vs. non-reflex, but even if it is all DSLR it means DSLR's will remain the major factor in 2016..


----------



## twagn (Feb 18, 2016)

The Jewish Mafia will proclaim it's brilliance...shortly


----------



## dcm (Feb 18, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Not the right thread for this discussion, but since it's pretty much gone off the rails anyway...
> ...



From what I've seen (daughters and nieces weddings), smartphones seem to have replaced the disposable cameras people use to hand out at weddings, not the photographer. This gives the wedding party some instant photos to share and some really high quality photos later. 

The photographer (and 2 B roll shooters, all 1Ds) for my daughter's destination wedding had images ready to review in two days (before they finished the honeymoon) so they/we were able to review and select images before we all headed home. We did an extended family portrait session the day before the wedding as well. As the host, I left my cameras in their case for the three day event so I could focus on our guests and the events. Chatted briefly with the photographer (5DM3s) that shot my niece's wedding, but didn't bother to get out my gear even though it was in the car. Both photographers posted images online for family members to purchase prints (don't think anyone other than the couple and parents did). Eventually they sold us the original images from the family and wedding shoots for a flat fee. We got some great photos that no smartphone could produce.

Other folks got out their DSLRs and smartphones at both events. Lots of photos posted on their facebook timelines - no need for me to get involved. Decided to enjoy the events with family instead.


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 18, 2016)

CapturingLight said:


> This looks like a great upgrade to my t4i. A few requests for speculation
> 
> The rumor states:
> _Four of the AF area selection modes, including a new “L zone AF”_
> ...



My guess on the 4 AF modes is Single point, Small Zone, Large Zone and 45pt mode. The L zone almost certainly means Large Zone as was introduced on the 7D2 and now on 1DX2. The 70D had the 7Ds AF point array but didn't have spot or any expansion modes.

The mention of 27 f/8 points has me excited as my favourite combo on the 7D2 is 100-400II+1.4TCIII. I've never owned a XXD series camera but I think I may have to try this one out to see if it could replace the 7D2. 24MPs and 27 f/8 points interest me a lot compared to the 7D2. The question is will I miss the AF selection joystick, will I miss the extra FPS, and will I miss the AF 9pt expansion mode which I use most of the time on my other cameras...?? Also will the back buttons be as customizable as with the 7D2?? I guess only time will tell but the 80D is on my radar and may be something fun to play with before the 1DX2 arrives.........


----------



## x-vision (Feb 18, 2016)

Famateur said:


> Canon produces a successor to an amateur/enthusiast camera with (rumored) specs that give some pleasing -- and even significant -- enhancements, and some react as if they'd just been cheated out of their life savings!



+1000 

I really don't understand some of the bickering here ???.

Does anybody remember the 30D, which was announced ~18 months after the (successful) 20D? 
All the 30D had going for it was a larger LCD at the back, some software tweaks ... and that's it. 
Now *that* was a lame update.

But the 70D was a solid update over the 60D and now the 80D is a solid update vs the 70D. 

I have the 70D and my only gripe with it has been the low light focusing - which the 80D addresses with -3EV focusing.
Better DR has been on my wishlist and the 80D will likely have it (if it shares sensor tech with the 1DXII).
The extra AF points, anti-flicker mode, better viewfinder, etc. are all welcome improvements. 

Overall, I feel that the 80D is a very solid update over the 70D. 

I'm not disappointed at all that the 80D doesn't have 4K video. 
My guess is that Canon is just reserving this feature for the 6DII and 5DIV for better product differentiation.

But isn't Apple and everyone else doing the exact same thing? 
Why does the cheaper iPhone-6 have a smaller screen than more expensive iPhone-6s ???.


----------



## j-p (Feb 18, 2016)

It sounds like it's going to be a great camera. I would be surprised if they didn't fix the bounce flash issue of the 70D.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



ritholtz said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...


Will check it out, on flickr there are photographers named Kurt Orionmystery(canon 70D and 40D) and Irass(Nikon) you should check their work as well. I cannot upload most of my photos as they are taken with scientific expeditions and unless publications are done I am bound not to share the pics.


----------



## Woody (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



neuroanatomist said:


> Also consider – we've seen Canon's 'sluggish' advancements in mirrorless, one line of bodies and a handful of lenses. Without really trying, Canon is in 3rd for MILC market share. So if the trend continues and mirrorless becomes the major segment of ILCs, it seems quite likely that Canon would shift resources and simply continue their domination of the ILC market.



Indeed, this is what Thom Hogan, a big-time Nikon supporter, concludes after analyzing sales data from Japan:

"One thing that is clear from the data is that *Canon responds to any and all competition. They don’t like being #2*, let alone something worse. Don’t expect them to sit still for anything competitors are doing."
- http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/what-do-the-bcn-numbers.html

Regardless of what DXOMark and DPReview say, Canon market shares are not affected one bit... and this has been going on and on since Sony made big strides in CMOS sensor technology several years ago. We ought to seriously think about that: are Canon photographic products as bad as what DXOMark and DPReview claim or are the latter 2 reviewers nit-picking and highly biased? 

Also, despite all the acclaim they received for their A7 and A6000 families, Sony suffered a 10% decline in the their MILC market share in Japan, while Olympus, still limping from their 2011 accounting scandal, enjoyed a 10% surge. Goes to show that putting out great camera bodies and sensors are not enough to attract the MILC crazed market in Japan.


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Tugela said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



No, I don't see the trend you have concluded. 
In last 3 years 3, 3.1 and 3.2 million mirrorless cameras were sold. This is hardly a trend towards mirrorless. This tells me that mirrorless market has virtually plateaued.
On the other hand it is true that DSLR market is declining. There is no reason to conclude that this is happening because of there is a trend towards mirrorless; because there is none. Most likely reason (there are many) for this decline is that the DSLR market is mature. Existing products are excellent. Most people who have bought DSLR in last 4-5 years are unlikely to upgrade, they are happy with what they are using. There is a huge old camera market too. On the other hand mirrorless cameras are still trying to overcome some of their inherent drawbacks, they are making people buy new versions every 6-18 months. Even then 3 times more DSLR is sold compared to mirrorless. 

If we follow you line of logic then we will have to say that ILC cameras are eating up P&S market which is hardly the case. 

One more thing needs to be considered. Talking about market share we have been talking about new cameras sold, not the percent of people using DSLR vs mirrorless. As mirrorless is relatively new in the market, it is highly likely that overwhelming majority of ILC is users are currently using DSLR, probably 99% of all ILC users.


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Woody said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Also consider – we've seen Canon's 'sluggish' advancements in mirrorless, one line of bodies and a handful of lenses. Without really trying, Canon is in 3rd for MILC market share. So if the trend continues and mirrorless becomes the major segment of ILCs, it seems quite likely that Canon would shift resources and simply continue their domination of the ILC market.
> ...



Well maybe Sony should _start_ putting out great camera bodies, because their camera bodies have not been great. Their sensors are great. The camera bodies leave a lot to be desired. Other than the sensor, the camera bodies are good for smallness. For usability, handling, viewfinders, autofocus, menus, startup time, battery life, lens system, flash, etc., not so great. On top of that, they're very pricey for what you get.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll be looking to read reports on DR and high ISO performance from this camera. That will tell us just how aggressive Canon is with pushing new tech into the next generation cameras. The rumored specs on this so far bode well for the new 6D and 5D.


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 18, 2016)

Camera is officially announced. 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/7759831669/canon-eos-80d-updates-dual-pixel-af-bumps-resolution-with-24mp-sensor


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> Camera is officially announced.
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/news/7759831669/canon-eos-80d-updates-dual-pixel-af-bumps-resolution-with-24mp-sensor



And GPS included! What a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2016)

MSRP of $1,199. Same as 70D launch. For how much more is packed into this generation, I think the intro price is fair. I'll bet it will be $950 by Black Friday...


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 18, 2016)

Famateur said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > Camera is officially announced.
> ...



Yeah. Looks like an amazing upgrade. Now, we need to see some sample pics. Canon JP, hopefully soon.


----------



## lucuias (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



Famateur said:


> lucuias said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...


If GH4 does produce the still feature I am looking for,I would have long gone.Looking at sony A6300 at price $1000 with the offered feature,it is a very tempting camera and 120fps really handy.


----------



## K (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm updating my opinion on this, given the corrected and updated specs list.

Here's the categories:

*Stagnation* = Failure to innovate or offer an update to current technologies.

*Upgrade* = something that was expected, anticipated, that Canon should have upgraded to that level based on competition and normal technological progress. A common sense, almost mandatory upgrade.

*Gravy* = something extra, more above and beyond than what Canon could have just offered. More than a standard evolutionary upgrade.

*Bonus / Gift* = something above and beyond, a real stand out improvement. Canon giving more than they had to.



*New 24.2MP APS-C CMOS sensor. Adopt a new miniaturization process* - Upgrade. But nothing special unless there's some big IQ boosts that spec sheets can't show. I doubt that. Nikon has been running pretty good 24mp crop sensors for years now.

*Image processing engine DIGIC6* - Upgrade. Nothing big here. It is expected they'd use a newer processor.

*Regular sensitivity ISO100-16000 (ex tension 25600)* - Upgrade. Given the competition and technological trends, this isn't hitting it out of the park. I'd say they caught up, some might say they're still a touch behind.

*7560 pixel RGB + IR photometry sensor* - Upgrade. Better, but nothing huge.
*
AF 45 points (all points cross type). AF distance measuring point of maximum 27 points F8* - Now this is a gravy. 45 points is very decent, all cross type - that's even better and many F8. Very nice. It would have been a big bonus but Nikon runs 51 point AF in similar models and the AF is pretty good. Apples to apples, Canon edges out Nikon on AF accuracy and speed, BUT ...Nikon is close enough and Nikon's better AF systems surpass Canon's older systems. Ex. the Nikon 51pt system is better than the old Canon 19pt system. So while Canon is better in general on AF, they aren't better when up against a higher end version the competition is running - but which we're forced to compare because dollar-wise, they are competitors.

*-3EV AF* - Bonus! This is huge. That is very low light capable AF. In the Canon lineup, right now only the 1DX2, 6D and 7DM2 can do -3EV. Having -3EV on this level camera is a nice touch and will make a big difference for those shooting events. I personally experienced low light even situations where my 6D was hitting fast and often, while the 5D3 was sluggish and missing. -3EV vs -2EV is a bigger difference than most people think. Better yet, going from -0.5EV to -3EV is huge.

*Four of the AF area selection modes, including a new “L zone AF”* - Upgrade. Stands to reason with 45pt system there would be more selections.

*The number of pictures 77 copies in JPEG. 20 sheets in RAW* - Upgrade. Nothing mind blowing here.
*
Continuous shooting in live view mode 5 frames / sec. (AF tracking)* - Gravy. 5fps on live view is good.

*New mirror vibration control system to keep the mirror shock (MVCS)* - Gravy. I'm assuming this is the technology used in the 5DS. If so, real nice touch to bring it down to the consumer level. With the smaller mirror and sensor, this should really help get crisper shots. However, those looking for the most will just lock the mirror anyway.

*Finder is 100% field of view, magnification 0.95 times* - Gravy. Crop cameras already have small view, darker view finders compared to FF cameras. Less than 100% makes them awful. This makes it usable. Crop cameras can use all the help they can get, and part of that is at least being able to get the full view. If you're thinking of shooting photos for a living, having a nice bright, large viewfinder is, all alone by itself, a feature that justifies a higher end FF DSLR. Virtually all other factors become secondary. Most people would never consider it that important. Spend 4+ hours behind a 1DX or 5DS and then try a 70D and see how you like it. 

*Anti-flicker* - Bonus. While a higher end feature inherited from more expensive Canon cameras like the mirror shock control system, this is much, much more useful for more scenarios. Good job to Canon not being stingy and omitting this to cripple the camera in this regard.
*
Video is full HD 60fps. AF tracking* - Upgrade. 1080 60fps isn't exactly revolutionary.


*Media SD / SDHC / SDXC (UHS-I compatible)* = Stagnation. UHS-II has been out. Why not offer a brand new camera the latest technology?

*Durability of the shutter is 100,000 times* = Stagnation. 100K shutter...a ball-park endurance standard they've promoted for a long time.
*
One SD card slot* - Stagnation. Not only is it just UHS-1, but it's a single slot. C'mon Canon. Nikon has been offering dual slots on the D7100 and D7200 no problem. Give people the option for data integrity and security. This is truly to deter people from using it commercially. My proof is simple, if this thing had 2 slots, who would buy a 7D2? All the event shooters who either are on a super small budget (single camera) OR looking for a backup camera would no longer get the 7D2. The 7D2 would truly end up being a specialist camera for sports and wildlife and that's it. And I think that camera would fail if that's the only folks who bought it. A lot of pros are using the 7D2 as a backup. Not for its IQ, but for the cheapest way in the Canon system to run 2 slots and decent AF. The 7D2 has a wider appeal than credit is given to it for, but the 80D can seriously chip away at that. I think it has with AF at least. It lacks speed and 2 slots. Those who aren't sports or wildlife shooters can give up the 10fps, for a quite capably fast 7fps. But those who need 2 slots, need 2 slots. 



***


So there you have it. I find the new AF to be generous by Canon's standards. -3EV is great. Many F8 points is great. Anti-flicker, more buffer, newer sensor with more MP...all good things. Canon is usually stingy on features or upgrades, the 80D is a decent leap forward. Some generosity on the features. All the Sonikonians are going to focus in on the senor and nothing else, and bash this camera as offering nothing and being behind. That kind of myopic view is impractical, since this is a very functional, capable and useful camera is so many ways - I think a sane person could overlook a few small percentage points disadvantage to Nikon's sensors. Example, if you do any video at all, DPAF blows away anything Nikon can hope of offering. Besides, the average user of this camera will probably never know what DXO is, nor ever be able to tell the difference in IQ between the two, or even load or process RAW files a 1:1.


I think for the typical user, consumer - this camera will be awesome. Canon is offering huge improvement in the areas of weakness the 70D has. A nice bump in resolution, without stupidly large files, fast advanced AF. They kept the high FPS, DPAF and all that. This is the king of the consumer level APS-C cameras. 

For those who might have wanted to have a nice, inexpensive backup camera for serious work - the lack of the 2nd slot makes this a deal breaker. And that is by design and Canon's goal. I think that is a shame, since at this price point, Nikon offers 2 slots. Can't have it all I guess. Those in the Nikon system can pick up a D7100 or D7200 and have a very capable backup camera for their FF on the cheap. Canon owners have to move up quite a bit for the same.


Overall, the 80D will be a big winner. What is not to like about this camera?


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2016)

While I don't necessarily agree on all points, I like your summary, K. Now that it's official, what do you consider the 80D's GPS to be? Is that Upgraade, Gravy or Bonus?


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2016)

Hmm...looks like DPReview goofed? They have a page here in which they explicitly mention that the 80D gains GPS, but it's not mentioned in the feature list here.

Kind of a major gaffe if DPReview has that wrong!  

I was all excited about the GPS as more gravy...


----------



## tron (Feb 18, 2016)

I do not see the bump that 1DxII and 7DII have. Also there is no GPS mention in Canon press release.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 18, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...



LOL

So that statement is laughable. An 80D is 'crippled' but an iPhone isn't? For the purposes of wedding photography, really? Even though the DSLR has more resolution, better low and high ISO capability, interchangeable lenses, raw image output, built-in and optional additional flashguns... Sure, phone cameras are used to take a lot of pictures. But to claim that's because they are better is insane.


----------



## dufflover (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks just like a simple upgrade/refresh of the model to me.
Something in-line with the model being replaced with some updated tech to still try and appeal to people who may happen to want those particular features (like GPS or the AF I can imagine being big draw cards). For me it does have appeal in the AF and the larger shooting buffer (if I read that correctly), but probably not enough for me to shell out for one to "upgrade" my 70D.

But like a "true photographer" (i.e. suffering G.A.S  ) , I've jinxed myself and will be cursing myself tomorrow wishing I had that improved AF and larger buffer!


----------



## K (Feb 18, 2016)

I would say GPS makes sense on a camera like this. It is a high end consumer DSLR, people will travel with it. Enthusiasts will do landscape and nature with it. 

GPS makes less sense in high end bodies and pro equipment. Is one going to go on a remote photoshoot, lug out a pro FF frame, several huge L lenses, tripods, lighting gear and all kinds of other gear and not be able to track, document or remember their location? At that point, you can run a dedicated GPS that will do a better job. Yeah I know, it won't be in the photo's metadata. I can picture it now, I shot a model in front of the Colosseum in Rome, thank goodness I had GPS to tell me where that was. LOL. Seriously, how many are shooting out in the jungle or middle of no where, in an impromptu fashion to where they capture some scene or background that is so special, they need that GPS to recall it? I'd say almost no one. Virtually any rural scene can be recreated, as pros know how to create photos, not just take photos. If the scene is so special and unique - guess what? It's already some hotspot, landmark or popular place to take photos already. 

Amateurs and enthusiasts who travel will do a lot of sightseeing and be on the move. On buses, tours, walking, hiking. It comes in handy to document where the shot was made. 

If Canon is offering GPS, great. Better to have and not need, than need and not have. I'd easily trade GPS for a 2nd card slot though.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 18, 2016)

I pretty much agree with everything K listed. His comments are logical and I agree with them. Except for the 2nd card slot thing. For me, it's an overrated feature and probably not appropriate for this camera given its' market. GPS on the other hand makes more sense as K said later, given its' market.

What continues to irritate the crap out of me is why Canon persists in putting old, slow card tech into their newest cameras. UHS-1? Really? What irked me a LOT more was the super dog slow SD slot on the 5D3 that even slowed down the faster CF if used. WTF??? That's the kind of thing that really fuels the haters and I can't argue on that point.

Personally, I don't NEED this camera but for the past few months I haven't NEEDed my 7D2 either. It's likely I might sell my 7D2 to buy the 80D. Honestly, the 80D is a more versatile crop body unless 10 fps, dual slots and awesome weather seal/rugged build are mandatory. The 7D2 is a beast and it's truly a more durable and better camera where it counts. But the 80D is a great camera if you don't need the 7D2 advantages per se.

I bet the 80D will be offered very soon at a significant discount via a package combo deal of some kind just like the 7D2 was when it came out.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I pretty much agree with everything K listed. His comments are logical and I agree with them. Except for the 2nd card slot thing. For me, it's an overrated feature and probably not appropriate for this camera given its' market. GPS on the other hand makes more sense as K said later, given its' market.
> 
> What continues to irritate the crap out of me is why Canon persists in putting old, slow card tech into their newest cameras. UHS-1? Really? What irked me a LOT more was the super dog slow SD slot on the 5D3 that even slowed down the faster CF if used. WTF??? That's the kind of thing that really fuels the haters and I can't argue on that point.
> 
> ...


For me, the 7D2 was a no-brainer due to the robust construction (I use them hard and in remote areas, from hot to well below freezing, sun and rain), but I see the 80D as a good indication as to what will be in the 7D3.... good solid incremental upgrades and lots of f8 af points....


----------



## tron (Feb 18, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I pretty much agree with everything K listed. His comments are logical and I agree with them. Except for the 2nd card slot thing. For me, it's an overrated feature and probably not appropriate for this camera given its' market. GPS on the other hand makes more sense as K said later, given its' market.
> 
> What continues to irritate the crap out of me is why Canon persists in putting old, slow card tech into their newest cameras. UHS-1? Really? What irked me a LOT more was the super dog slow SD slot on the 5D3 that even slowed down the faster CF if used. WTF??? That's the kind of thing that really fuels the haters and I can't argue on that point.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on UHS-1. It wouldn't hurt them to put a UHS-3 to allow the use of new fast 250mb/sec write SD cards. This would probably allow even for unlimited raws at 7fps.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 18, 2016)

tron said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I pretty much agree with everything K listed. His comments are logical and I agree with them. Except for the 2nd card slot thing. For me, it's an overrated feature and probably not appropriate for this camera given its' market. GPS on the other hand makes more sense as K said later, given its' market.
> ...



Yep. If anyone wants to accuse Canon of crippling a camera or being just plain stupid, I would have to agree on the SD slot speed. Esp on a camera that is such a video star. Starting with the 70D, the video on these has been a standout. Along with the impressive 7 fps stills. So why use a slow outdated SD card chipset? I've never understood why Canon holds back on card slot transfer speed tech. It's not like they have to invent it or even design it! Weird.

And while I'm whining about the slow SD card, I should also point out the _ancient_ USB 2.0 port. WTF??? Even USB 3 is old now. The new kid on the block is USB-C. So what gives with _that_?? All I can think of is this... as an IT guy I am aware of how buggy and unreliable certain USB 3 chipsets can be when connected to other USB 3 chipsets. In fact, until USB 3, I rarely ever had to deal with _firmware upgrade fixes_ for a USB chipset! And don't even get me started on all the different buggy driver versions. So perhaps Canon doesn't see a big enough reason to sacrifice reliability for speed. In most cases, USB 2 _just works_.

So while I am impressed and generally happy with the 80D, I'm pretty perplexed as to why they have held back on the basics like SD card and USB transfer speed technology. It's a strange design choice in 2016.


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2016)

The 80D, more attention than the 1Dx2


----------



## tron (Feb 18, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...


But they already use USB 3.0 Check 1DxII, 5DS(R) and 7D2 interface specifications.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 18, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...



LOL! I really did laugh out loud. The worst part of it is that it might be true, in that someone who calls themselves a wedding photog may use a cell phone, but not someone worthy of their humanity. Thanks for making my day!
;D ;D ;D


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 18, 2016)

slclick said:


> The 80D, more attention than the 1Dx2



I think the 80d is much more a serious potential prospect for a lot of us. Much of the interest in the 1dx ii is highly academic in nature I would reckon. (of course a lot of folks will buy it, but more people won't due to the high cost)


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > The 80D, more attention than the 1Dx2
> ...



Oh I am more aware of the realities of cost and budgets. It's just unusual for a XXD body to generate this much buzz, the previous incarnations did not. Thanks for the tip though


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 18, 2016)

so what's the general opinion?

is canon the next kodak and should file for bankruptcy tomorrow before it's too late?


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> so what's the general opinion?
> 
> is canon the next kodak and should file for bankruptcy tomorrow before it's too late?



analogous to 'A new model came out, my older version will no longer work' yet on a much more vast scale. So fun!


----------



## Tugela (Feb 18, 2016)

K said:


> *Image processing engine DIGIC6* - Upgrade. Nothing big here. It is expected they'd use a newer processor.



Digic 6 is not a new processor, it is a 2013 processor.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 18, 2016)

K said:


> *
> One SD card slot* - Stagnation. Not only is it just UHS-1, but it's a single slot. C'mon Canon. Nikon has been offering dual slots on the D7100 and D7200 no problem. Give people the option for data integrity and security. This is truly to deter people from using it commercially. My proof is simple, if this thing had 2 slots, who would buy a 7D2? All the event shooters who either are on a super small budget (single camera) OR looking for a backup camera would no longer get the 7D2. The 7D2 would truly end up being a specialist camera for sports and wildlife and that's it. And I think that camera would fail if that's the only folks who bought it. A lot of pros are using the 7D2 as a backup. Not for its IQ, but for the cheapest way in the Canon system to run 2 slots and decent AF. The 7D2 has a wider appeal than credit is given to it for, but the 80D can seriously chip away at that. I think it has with AF at least. It lacks speed and 2 slots. Those who aren't sports or wildlife shooters can give up the 10fps, for a quite capably fast 7fps. But those who need 2 slots, need 2 slots.



That is your opinion, however the only time I use both slots of my 1DX is when I am shooting an all day (sport)event or doing lots of video, but I am always shooting to just one slot.

I never write to both cards at the same time.

I like to have them, but I do not think it will deter that many people away from buying the 80D - very, very few.

SD cards are very reasonably priced and it is easy to have a few which acts as a security shield to some extent.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 18, 2016)

Tugela said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > *Image processing engine DIGIC6* - Upgrade. Nothing big here. It is expected they'd use a newer processor.
> ...



Well, he said "newer", not "newest". Digic 6 is _newer_ than Digic 5, correct?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 18, 2016)

tron said:



> But they already use USB 3.0 Check 1DxII, 5DS(R) and 7D2 interface specifications.



I know, that was essentially my point. At this late stage in the game in 2016, why didn't they simply do the same thing on the 80D? Include USB 3? Use a faster and more current SD card slot? Weird.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


The double slot is for redundancy..... for those professional users who don't get paid (or even sued) if the card fails and the images are lost. The vast majority of users just don't care and have never thought about data backups and redundancies, so why would you include that feature for them?


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 18, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > K said:
> ...



I know what the card slots are for, but like I said I think people make too much noise about them. I love to have them on the 1DX and find it useful when it automatically moves from one to the other when full but I never write to two cards at the same time even at major international sporting events.

I do not think just having one slot will be a deal breaker for those buying the 80D, and even if they are worried, they just swap cards out at regular intervals - back up problem solved (to some extent).


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...


I was agreeing with you


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 19, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> I was agreeing with you



Cool. I thought you might be, but wasn't sure. Was just before my breakfast and the first coffee of the day...


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 19, 2016)

Re: GPS.







The GPS icon appears on the 80D LCD screen, but then again, that icon will also appear if you attach the external GPS receiver on compatible Canon bodies.

Another thing I want to clarify, is the electronic level single-axis again or double-axis like in the higher models? From the LCD display it looks like single-axis again.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



nhz said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > insanitybeard said:
> ...


Saying it doesn't quickly change is just foolish. Canon is constantly updating cameras and lenses. What was the name of "your" company? You did say it was "your" company some years ago, right?

That's like me saying, "I worked with IBMs mainframe computer line back in 1981. Though that was some years ago (35 years), I probably know a lot more about IBM technology, production and marketing than you.

Let me clue you in: A guy making a widget has no idea what marketing is doing or planing. The guy supplying the paint for the magnesium body of the camera doesn't know crap about the inner working of the camera or how it is going to be marketed. Canon goes to the paint supplier and says give me this and here are the specs we want you to meet. Period.

Don't be stupid. It's sort of like being the name dropper at a party. You don't know crap. 

You won't name "your" company or the product either. Even if you do (maybe you produced the mirror box), that has nothing to do with you having some inside knowledge of Canon's marketing strategy, production techniques (except for maybe "your" product), or any in depth knowledge of Canon's technology.

Hell, I used to work for a company and we produced printed circuit boards for the MX ICBM Nuke Missile. I wouldn't claim to know anything at all about the finished product.

I get it. You are an expert. An expert is nothing more than a drip under pressure. :

"I used to work for a company that produced the prism so I know more than you about Canon's technology, production, and marketing than you." PALEEEEZE!!!!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



hubie said:


> VirtualRain said:
> 
> 
> > hubie said:
> ...



They are a strange crowd. "My grandmother died today. She was raped, dismembered, and fed through the wood chipper" Then all 3000 of their "friends" LIKE the post.

The reason the DSLR market might be getting smaller is because it is so hard to hold up with the selfie stick.


----------



## nhz (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



CanonFanBoy said:


> You won't name "your" company or the product either. Even if you do (maybe you produced the mirror box), that has nothing to do with you having some inside knowledge of Canon's marketing strategy, production techniques (except for maybe "your" product), or any in depth knowledge of Canon's technology.



Why would I have to name my company? I don't see the need and it wouldn't be clever given the paperwork that is involved. No, I didn't get inside knowledge of Canon's production techniques or technology (usually easier to take a product apart if you need that...) but I got a lot of insight in their marketing strategy.

And no, Canon DSLR technology changed very little since I started working in another area (where the rate of technological change is way faster). Despite all the new marketing mumbo-jumbo every year, most of it are incremental changes and revisiting the common parts bin.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



nhz said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > You won't name "your" company or the product either. Even if you do (maybe you produced the mirror box), that has nothing to do with you having some inside knowledge of Canon's marketing strategy, production techniques (except for maybe "your" product), or any in depth knowledge of Canon's technology.
> ...



_< Begin Scolding Rant (with ruler in hand) >_

OK, I'll bite. I fail to see how this tangent is useful. I fail to see why a discussion about how much an individual is qualified to make comments and assumptions about Canon's thought process, design and marketing helps this thread. Instead of arguing about the best resume, let's turn attention back to discussing the camera.

CR Mods - Perhaps we need to create a section in the forum to discuss each individuals' vast experience and qualifications so we can establish who is the most qualified to boast? At least then we would have a place to send them when these tangents inevitably get started. In fact, the mods could simply move those posts there when needed to reduce the wasted space/noise in these longer gear threads to keep the thread more on topic and less distracting to read.

In addition, what parts of a camera are "new" and what parts are "common" is irrelevant. If a mechanism works and fulfills the design requirements, why change it? It's proven and already paid for and vetted. For all of it's glory, a DSLR is still simply a fancy box that gathers light and manipulates bits of metal and glass to capture that light. The parts that get changed and improved are most likely the parts that impact that the most in the digital realm. Software code, CPU, sensor, etc. Why completely redesign the mechanics and housing simply to say it's "new"? That would be incredibly expensive and ultimately result in a less reliable camera.

_< End Scolding Rant (ruler put away after whacking knuckleheads) >_


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



nhz said:


> ...but I got a lot of insight in their marketing strategy.
> 
> Despite all the new marketing mumbo-jumbo every year, most of it are incremental changes and revisiting the common parts bin.



Well, then...you _should_ understand that Canon's goal is to profit from camera sales and not implement every new technology as expeditiously as possible, and that their marketing strategy has pretty effectively supported that goal for many years. Sadly, you don't seem to grasp those realities.


----------



## K (Feb 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > ...but I got a lot of insight in their marketing strategy.
> ...




Generally speaking, in this modern electronics age - it is to a company's benefit to release the newest and best technology as soon as possible. There's rarely an advantage to holding back. However it doesn't mean the newest tech has to be cheap, or offered across all models. Lower end Intel CPU's lack tech that the highest end chips have. It makes sense. Segmenting, within market-driven forces, is reasonable.

The camera industry is a little odd. They aren't subject to the same direct, blazing fast market forces the rest of tech industry is. Canon and Nikon can get away with things that other industries cannot because their customers get committed to a particular system. There's an investment in place that isn't easy to switch due to costs.

If all bodies were compatible to all lenses 100% - it would be a very, very different camera industry. Without being tied down to a collection of proprietary glass - anyone could shop any body - and this kind of competition would drive newer tech and features much more rapidly. Bodies would be much more capable than they are today and less expensive too. It would also force innovation in order to stand out. Features that exist today and now, but that are just a dream for DSLR's would probably already be incorporated.


All that said, does Canon hold back on trickling down tech to lower models? A little. Do they profit? Yes. They can do that because users are "stuck" with Canon. Nikon does the same thing, just with different features on that side. So crossing the fence doesn't help. You'll just gripe about other things. Beyond those two, there's no real DSLR competition. It's almost like US politics. Two parties, both rip you off just in different ways, no real alternatives. No reason for them to have to change.

The only real competition those two companies have, is at the point of entry. Someone for the first time deciding Canon or Nikon. Those people are not ready to spend $3,000 on a camera. So they have to pack as much tech as possible in the cheapest price point they can and appeal to a widest base possible. They aren't holding back on entry cameras at all. Cost of production is all that holds them back, and that is market driven because entry level consumers don't want to pay $500 more to have more advanced AF, or ISO 2 million.

Those that decide to move up, usually have some glass already and follow that path within their brand. Or, if they switch early on - either way, they are committing to a system. And in the mid-level to higher level equipment, the tech progress isn't so great where it COULD be, because the asking price of that gear is quite high.


Anyway, this thread is about the 80D - and to help it get back on track - I say the 80D has a pretty healthy set of upgrades and advancements. Canon did not go stingy on this camera. By example, the 6D was stingy.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 19, 2016)

K said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nhz said:
> ...



In a very small way I can say that Canon does not profit from keep some features out of the Rebel line. When ever somebody asks me what camera to get I explain the pros and cons of different cameras. I make sure I explain that without AFMA they will have a hard time getting sharp pictures at large aperture and that to get AFMA they need to spend well over C$1K for 70D (now 80D). They usually decide that Canon is not the best camera company to start with.

So no, keeping features out of different models is not always the most profitable way of doing business. The difference is having a user be happy with a camera or thrilled to have the camera. For me I am happy with the 70D, but not thrilled with it.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 19, 2016)

K said:


> If all bodies were compatible to all lenses 100% - it would be a very, very different camera industry. Without being tied down to a collection of proprietary glass - anyone could shop any body - and this kind of competition would drive newer tech and features much more rapidly. Bodies would be much more capable than they are today and less expensive too. It would also force innovation in order to stand out. Features that exist today and now, but that are just a dream for DSLR's would probably already be incorporated.



Something we take for granted with most of these camera bodies is RELIABILITY. If the camera industry was as you wish above, totally committed to lightning fast adoption of bleeding edge technology before the competition, the cameras would suffer from the same problems of reliability and failure as computer, networking and smartphones do. It has been normal for over 20 years now for most of these products to ship ASAP with beta or incomplete buggy firmware/software with the intention of fixing it later via a firmware or software update.

Personally I am very glad that cameras are usually more solid and reliable out of the box and I believe this is due to the slower adoption of the newest technology. The emphasis still seems to be on delivering a new product that can stand on its own and a future firmware will merely make minor adjustments as issues are discovered and fixed. We all complain about it but I think many times it is for the best.

In essence, I would rather have a new camera with 10 new great features that are dependable and work to expectations rather than have 18 new great features, half of which disappoint and cause problems that I can't endure.


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > If all bodies were compatible to all lenses 100% - it would be a very, very different camera industry. Without being tied down to a collection of proprietary glass - anyone could shop any body - and this kind of competition would drive newer tech and features much more rapidly. Bodies would be much more capable than they are today and less expensive too. It would also force innovation in order to stand out. Features that exist today and now, but that are just a dream for DSLR's would probably already be incorporated.
> ...



Reliability. THIS.


Thank you Rusty, as that seems to be something which is overlooked here quite a bit.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 19, 2016)

slclick said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > K said:
> ...



Thanks. In addition, I would also prefer to Pay $1200 for a body instead of $800 for the same body with more whizz-bang features than the competition at a better price. Why? Because I want Canon to be motivated by an obligation to deliver a quality product with a reasonable margin of profit built in, not a motivation to cram as many features into the cheapest product with a tiny margin of profit that must be made up with high volume. Or worse! Planned obsolescence. We also take for granted that we can pick up that old 30D, 40D or older camera and it will still work, still take great pictures and still be compatible with even the newest lenses. DSLR cameras are built to last as long as possible and still function perfectly. That's getting harder and harder to find anywhere these days, esp in technology devices.

Pray this philosophy never ends with DSLRs. That will truly end them for sure. Dependability, reliability and higher quality are all that set them apart from just about everything else that takes a picture.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 19, 2016)

K said:


> If all bodies were compatible to all lenses 100% - it would be a very, very different camera industry. Without being tied down to a collection of proprietary glass - anyone could shop any body - and this kind of competition would drive newer tech and features much more rapidly. Bodies would be much more capable than they are today and less expensive too. It would also force innovation in order to stand out. Features that exist today and now, but that are just a dream for DSLR's would probably already be incorporated.



This was the logic behind the micro 4/3 consortium... yet most buy within their brand.... 



K said:


> All that said, does Canon hold back on trickling down tech to lower models? A little.


Most of the time, new tech is released in lower models and finds it's way upwards, but even there, it's more a case of timing than anything else (faster release cycle). For instance, Digic6 first came out on a P/S camera, then to a rebel, and so on... The anti-flicker came out on the 7D2 and has been on every camera afterwards...

If new features were a trickle-down affair, then the 1DX series would have the shortest release cycle and nothing would change to the lesser cameras between releases... plus, there would be no functions on rebels that were not on the 1DX

Likewise, many forum members talk about "protecting" the sales of higher end cameras, but the reality is that it the lower end cameras, with their vastly large sales numbers, that keep the company profitable. A more reasonable premise is that Canon has identified several needs and is trying to produce the best possible camera for those use/price points... after all, they care far less about if the user buys a 5D3 or a 7D2 than they care about if the user buys a 7D2 or a D500...


----------



## dufflover (Feb 20, 2016)

Canon probably just has a huge stockpile of older SD card chips/slots, much like 18MP sensors lol.
At least they still aren't using the super crippled ones on the likes of the 60D and 5D3 - the 70D and 6D at least with UHS-I (at the time anyway) meant the overall buffer shooting speed wasn't overly crippled.


----------



## midluk (Feb 20, 2016)

UHS-I can do up to about 100MB/s, which is much more than the 70D currently does (about 40MB/s). So even with no changes to the specs and just supporting UHS-I there might still be a speed increase of about a factor of two possible with the 80D.


----------



## lw (Feb 20, 2016)

At the end of the day this is a pretty solid upgrade. We can do the DSLR vs MILC argument all day, but if OVF is your thing then there is little not to like about the 80D.

Just about every spec and feature has been improved. Importantly, better sensor and better AF. And great updates like GPS, timelapse, and numerous other tweeks.

Of course the lack of 4K might be a deal breaker for some. I am disappointed by that myself. But that is just about it. In about every other regard there is little to complain about.

Now that said, is it enough for me to want to replace my 70D? I am certainly in the market for a new camera and have been waiting to see what Canon announced. I was hoping for a 6DMKII or even a 5DMKIV before the spring and that would have probably been my most likely upgrade path.

But I also like taking advantage of the crop factor of APS-C for wildlife and other 'long range' uses. At the price point the 80D is launched at, the 7DMKII is only fractionally more expensive. And I have thought about that. I like the big viewfinder and the AF tracking (I do some BIF). But I don't like the lack of features the 80D and 70D have like wifi, swivel screen. And the PQ improvements of the 7DMKII over the 70D are negligible. Whereas hopefully with the 80D it will be more significant. 

So some decisions to make... over the coming months. I don't want to keep swapping cameras, so if I buy something now I want at least a couple of years out of it before upgrading again. So...

I am happy to spend around £2.5k on a couple of new bodies over the course of the year - so am thinking
Replace 70D with 80D or 7DMKII
6DMKII + 80D or 7DMKII
6DMKII + A6300 (and reuse my canon lenses on it) would be an interesting pairing giving me more options like 4k. Buy the A6300 now, keep the 70D, then replace that with the 6DMKII
Just be patient and get a 5DMKIV and be done with it... (but will it have all the 80D features I like, wifi, touchscreen)

Man, don't you just hate camera manufacturers for giving you so much choice, but when so often choosing one means gaining some features, only to lose others in the process... I know, just buy them all


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 20, 2016)

lw said:


> Man, don't you just hate camera manufacturers for giving you so much choice, but when so often choosing one means gaining some features, only to lose others in the process... I know, just buy them all


I know the feeling.... If I won the lottery, the first stop would be at a camera shop where a 600F4 and a 5DS R would be liberated..... we have lots of great choices out there...


----------



## Woody (Feb 20, 2016)

The specs of 80D are tempting me to return to the world of APS-C. I find the lightweight and optically excellent trio EF-S combo very attractive: 10-18, 18-55 & 55-250. Throw in the 100 mm macro and Sigma 30 f/1.4 lens, and that will be all I need.


----------



## zim (Feb 20, 2016)

If I still had my old rebel and was thinking of upgrading I'd be lovin that spec list, looks like a great update.
GAS is building at an unhealthy rate for the 5DIV


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 20, 2016)

Woody said:


> The specs of 80D are tempting me to return to the world of APS-C. I find the lightweight and optically excellent trio EF-S combo very attractive: 10-18, 18-55 & 55-250. Throw in the 100 mm macro and Sigma 30 f/1.4 lens, and that will be all I need.


If Cannon improves 18-135 IQ in the new design , it has set of lens (10-18mm, 18-135mm and 55-250mm) covering from 10mm to 250mm with very nice IQ. All we need is crop equivalent of 35mm f2 IS.


----------



## kdsand (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS 80D Specifications*



CanonFanBoy said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...


----------



## lw (Feb 21, 2016)

Now if they would just give us the full size. But it does look good. That they are willing to post iso 12800 samples is itself a good sign. see http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/special/80d/photos.html http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/lineup/80d/image-sample.html

iso 12800






iso 6400





iso 4000





iso 6400


----------



## tlieser (Feb 22, 2016)

lw said:


> Now if they would just give us the full size. But it does look good. That they are willing to post iso 12800 samples is itself a good sign. see http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/special/80d/photos.html http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/lineup/80d/image-sample.html



The ISO6400 Looks good enough to me!


----------



## axtstern (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes expensive year this will be...
First the 80D
Than the New Sigma 50-100

and for sure once i spent it all Canon will Launch the first usefull M


----------



## tlieser (Feb 25, 2016)

The manuals in pdf form can be found here:

http://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-80d.aspx?type=manuals&language=


----------



## CapturingLight (Feb 26, 2016)

tlieser said:


> The manuals in pdf form can be found here:
> 
> http://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-80d.aspx?type=manuals&language=


I took a look though the manual some very exciting suff for someone coming from a t4i. Here are a few things I noticed that I believe are new to XXD line that were not mentioned in the spec list:

AF point auto switching p.411
Initial AF point, AI Servo AF p.411
Auto AF point selection: Color Tracking p. 411
Exposure Compensation with ISO Auto p. 197 (I know I have seen this on a few members wish lists)
Tuning of Auto ISO shutter speed algorithm p.153 (Something that looks very useful to me. I may actually try Auto ISO again with this camera)


----------



## tlieser (Feb 26, 2016)

The auto iso with minimum shutterspeed is something I look forward to as well as I shoot a lot of Rugby games (often in not the best weather conditiins)


----------



## midluk (Feb 26, 2016)

Those features sound like I really want to replace my 70D with an 80D (assuming the DR improvements are really as huge as they are rumored).
Do GAS masks help against this desire? 8)


----------



## tlieser (Feb 26, 2016)

midluk said:


> Those features sound like I really want to replace my 70D with an 80D (assuming the DR improvements are really as huge as they are rumored).
> Do GAS masks help against this desire? 8)



I'm glad I waited for the 80D (my 50D is in urgent need of replacement) -- it looks like it's just the right update from the 70D (and in a way from the 7DMK2 -- I guess the 7DMK3 will be a killer, but a bit too expensive for me).
Anyway -- from a 50D it's a jump ahead of light years  ;


----------

